# Shichibukai vs. The United States



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

Moria
Kuma
Boa Hancock 
Jinbei
Blackbeard
Crocodile
Dracule Mihawk 
Doflamingo

*Goals:* Defeat each other so that there is a clear victor in this.

*Scenario*: They randomly land in San Francisco, California. Crocodile is intangible, but he can be glassed by fire. This is not a war, the Shichibukai can choose to move stealthily. Shichibukai have no restrictions, and the United States are trying not to hurt any innocent civilians.

*Knowledge*: Shichibukai get the current knowledge an average person has of our everyday world (planes, internet, Kim Kardashian, etc.) 
United States starts off with knowledge only from the fans who actually read One Piece. The government/military can take their time reading One Piece for information on their enemies.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

oops, didn't mean to post this in the manga section.

sorry i'm high 

can a mod move this to the main section pleasseee.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 15, 2011)

Team one gets nuked.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 15, 2011)

I was just about to say you must be stoned off your ass.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Team one gets nuked.



They aren't going to nuke if civilians are there.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 15, 2011)

Between Hancock, Mihawk and Doflamingo, we have absolutely no chance. Hancock moves too quickly for us to even harm, and she has Haki to predict and stop anything we do. Mihawk will be obliterating towns with a single swing of his sword. Doflamingo can easily tear apart any attempts we make at utilizing technology (planes, etc).

And that's not even considering that Moriah could solo the United States by raising a zombie army.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> Between Hancock, Mihawk and Doflamingo, we have absolutely no chance. Hancock moves too quickly for us to even harm, and she has Haki to predict and stop anything we do. Mihawk will be obliterating towns with a single swing of his sword. Doflamingo can easily tear apart any attempts we make at utilizing technology (planes, etc).
> 
> And that's not even considering that Moriah could solo the United States by raising a zombie army.



1. Tell that to nerve gas
2. Mihawk cut a single ice berg, that not town busting
3. maybe, but he doesn't have infinite stamina
4. lolno


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 15, 2011)

we have knowledge of them too, we drop a bunch of water on them and start murderilizing


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure we can probably snipe off some of the Shichibukai.


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 15, 2011)

I can see the USA winning this.

Moria: Get him in the ocean
Kuma: Same as above.
Boa Hancock: If this is the same as in OP then all the soldiers are madly in love with her 
Jinbei: Doesn't really have weaknesses, bombs bring him down though
Blackbeard: If he gets Gura Gura fruit he can overwhelm the USA with tsunami's and quakes
Crocodile: Can't be touched unless they pour some water over him, which isn't that hard 
Dracule Mihawk: Toughest guy to defeat, he can slash apart anything that you send to him, but bombs will also kill him.
Doflamingo: bombs, ocean

But this will be a tough battle for both sides nonetheless


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 15, 2011)

Manga/Anime Section 

But anyway, being in San Francisco puts them within distance of Edwards AFB.

USAF takes it.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Feb 15, 2011)

Not really, If Shichibukai relies on inteligence, their supperior stamina, speed, endurance and everything would be to hard for the U.S to handdle.
They rape.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 15, 2011)

Sacrifices must be made. I suggest herding them to Jersey and carpet bombing it.


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> we have knowledge of them too, we drop a bunch of water on them and start murderilizing



Drop a bunch of water on them, huh? M'kay. Sounds like a plan. A really, really, really good plan. That has no possibility to fail.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

Dropping water on them? This isn't Wizard of Oz.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Dropping water on them?

I guess we must have some huge blimp packed with a shitload of water.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

All of the Shichibukai are Superhuman so it won't be THAT easy. 

Also, Hancock can make ANY straight guy on Earth do whatever she wants. If she can somehow reach any major politicians they can take control there.

I'm also sure that Kuma would make very light work of aircrafts or tanks.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Is Blackbeard post or pre Gura Gura not? I'm just wondering if he has some extra firepower to help out the Shichibukai in case they have to deal with a large quantity of soldiers and artillary.

Wrecking the environment all together helps too.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 15, 2011)

Well it's not an easy win, but I'm going to go with USA on this one, especially if we do herd them to an empty location, we will bomb the hell out of them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

U.S. especially if we decide to use tactical nuke



Shade Impulse said:


> Sacrifices must be made. I suggest herding them to Jersey and carpet bombing it.


, wait, why new jersey?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

Crank said:


> Is Blackbeard post or pre Gura Gura not? I'm just wondering if he has some extra firepower to help out the Shichibukai in case they have to deal with a large quantity of soldiers and artillary.
> 
> Wrecking the environment all together helps too.



Yeah but he hasn't mastered it like Whitebeard.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Delaware is a better choice. That state bores me to tears.



Kuya said:


> Yeah but he hasn't mastered it like Whitebeard.



Of course he hasn't mastered the Gura Gura like WB (at least for Pre-Timeskip, as far as Post-Timeskip goes, it's up in the air), Teach acknowledged that himself. It still provides him with extra firepower to work with and he effected Marineford in it's entirety with it. It could prove useful in some cases.

Since stealth seems to be key for them, I see Doflamingo, Hancock, Crocodile, and Moria having the most impact.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer destroying Jersey. Maybe it would end that monument to stupidity of a show once and for all.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 15, 2011)

Hancock shows a little boob and solos.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 15, 2011)

INB4 sombody says Mihawk cuts a Nuke in half.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 15, 2011)

Could Kuma not repel a nuclear weapon?


----------



## Teach (Feb 15, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> Could Kuma not repel a nuclear weapon?



I don't see why not.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 15, 2011)

op humans=/= regular humans somebody will try to kill hancock because she is a threat


----------



## Shizune (Feb 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> op humans=/= regular humans somebody will try to kill hancock because she is a threat



That aside, a man still fired a cannon-type weapon at her during the Whitebeard War.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah Hancock was able to stop multiple cannon fire.

If they play strategically smart they could wipe out the United States easily.

Even if Nukes or other extremely powerful weapons are used with no concern for civilian casualties, all the Shikibukai can detect and more than likely avoid both the blast and fallout from it. All the Shikibukai could casually destroy a large building. Also as soon as Boa Hancock is able to be on television people will fall for her like <14yo girls fall for Justin Beiber.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 15, 2011)

What they gonna do about Nimitz-class aircraft carriers?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2011)

what are aircraft carriers gonna do to them?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2011)

The Shichibukai lose badly. How are they again surviving airstrikes which are detonated kilometers in the air and can wipe the entire city instantly?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)

Depends on how the USA approach this, if they poisoned the water supply and sent a memo to the civilians not to drink out of the tap ( Characters speak Japanese) they could essentially weaken them then snipe them out.


----------



## Unbiased Freethinker (Feb 15, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> I prefer destroying Jersey. Maybe it would end that monument to stupidity of a show once and for all.



Oi I live in Jersey, ya jerk.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Depends on how the USA approach this, if they poisoned the water supply and sent a memo to the civilians not to drink out of the tap ( Characters speak Japanese) they could essentially weaken them then snipe them out.



I doubt language barriers are ever considered with this kind of thing as the only reason they speak Japanese/English/whatever is for our convenience.

And do you really think they could poison the water supply and survive afterwords?


We are not talking about humans with special abilities, all of the Shikibukai are extremely powerful and could probably dodge a barrage of machine gun fire. They also move faster than we can see so hitting them is a no go.


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 15, 2011)

Why would any of the Shichibukai be drinking tap anyway? I would think most people drink water from bottles or from an output in their refrigerators---and that's in the home. I doubt they're going to be going into people's houses and go straight for the tap. Also the US won't just glass cities. They can't. And the Shichibukai each have knowledge of an average person so they know who's in charge (and where the capitol is and all), they know of modern weapons, they know of the Army and etc.

Anyway, it's going to be _hard_. The enemy is only a handful of people and they are all highly destructive. They also start out in a heavily populated area. The best the police or authority figures can do is try to section the area off (if the Shichibukai start causing havoc instead of acting a bit more stealthily). They also will spread out since they really don't hang out, which is both good and bad. It also depends on what each member decides to do.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2011)

We have weapons that can blow them up before they react (intercontinental ballistic missiles.) if they cause enough damage, we destroy them.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

The conditions make the use of those missiles very unlikely.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2011)

after they've damaged a city enough, that would be the time the missiles get used (probably moab). and if its used after the city is destroyed, the OPer won't have time to leave.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

They don't have to go on a rampage, that's the thing. OP says they can go the stealth route, and if they do that, while it might take a bit, they would win. Hell, they would have the skills to get any number of chances to meet the president, some of them could get into the congress and senate, the supreme court, take out all the government's top people and the rest of the US crumbles under lack of leadership.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 16, 2011)

That would work if they can actually find the president.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

Easy, they use they're incredible physical abilities to get on the secret service. President dead.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 16, 2011)

Doflamingo controls the president, makes him shoot himself.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Doflamingo controls the president, makes him shoot himself.



Not infiltraty enough for my taste. Sneaking onto his personal body guards to betray him seems more interesting.

Or Driver. Drive the Presidential limo off of a cliff and escape the explosion without a scratch. Now that is flash.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, because the president won't question the fact that his driver is suddenly twelve feet tall.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Not infiltraty enough for my taste. Sneaking onto his personal body guards to betray him seems more interesting.
> 
> Or Driver. Drive the Presidential limo off of a cliff and escape the explosion without a scratch. Now that is flash.



Why would they waste time with that? They could just turn DC into a parking lot and knock out a bunch of people with political influence.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

Who is 12 feet tall?

Also who knows, maybe Boa can be the driver, she could probably escape the car rather than tank the explosion too.

They waste time doing it because it's flashier. Why do it the boring way?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 16, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Who is 12 feet tall?
> 
> Also who knows, maybe Boa can be the driver, she could probably escape the car rather than tank the explosion too.
> 
> They waste time doing it because it's flashier. Why do it the boring way?



My bad, Doflamingo is only ten feet tall, but the point still stands. I'm not arguing who would win, and the president is dead if any of the Shichibukai get anywhere near that close to him in any situation, but some of the responses in this topic are absurd. The idea that any of the Shichibukai with the possible exceptions of a disguised Mihawk and Boa could be anything resembling stealthy or inconspicuous is laughable.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah. fighting them would turn into an urban/guerilla warfare scenario that would not go well for us. Mihawk has shown the ability to deflect bullets with his sword with ease and I believe with his eyes closed. If the Shichibukai are smart they could work their way to Key points of the U.S. and take it down before anyone notices. Gecko Moria could just hole up and use dead bodies to fight each night and grow an army in a matter of days.


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 16, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> U.S. especially if we decide to use tactical nuke
> 
> , wait, why new jersey?



Simply because of that fucking show. 

Do you know how bad it is, to be force to watch a marathon of that trash.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

Well damn. Those four aren't being stealthy.

New plan! Boa and Mihawk work their way close to the president, and other key political members, when the time is right, the rest start causing havoc in key locations in the united states. During the president's press conference about what a tragedy has befallen the country, Mihawk and Boa trap everyone in and slaughter.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

problem there too, Mihawk is never without his Sword and Boa is never without her snake, and both are extremely large. None of the Shichibukai could blend in entirely, not like it would matter since nothing short of a nuke or massive tactical airdrop would stop a single one of them, let along all eight who are split apart.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems very possible that they could all just join the army, prove their worth in the field, until they all get a high enough rank. They use that to get close to the president and his staff, along with the supreme court. 

Moria in particular can gather the corpses of the men killed in the war, (our side and the other side) combines them with the shadows of others who had been captured during the war (Guantanamo Bay etc.) unleashes the army, proceeding to collect any corpses and shadows he gets his hands on during the ensuing violence. 

Zombies also make great suicide bombers.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

All in all US loses.

Although Moria might end up getting dissected for scientific research if he went to any government organization.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 16, 2011)

the one piece wank in here is strong

we use those flying fire-fighting boats and pwn everyone except Mihawk, then drop a nuke on him .

but seriously, unless hancock and mihawk drop their weapons and go stealth route, the Shichi have no chance at all. the US will have no qualms at all about dropping a nuke on them shichi if they learnt that 8 individuals slaughtered a city.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> the one piece wank in here is strong
> 
> we use those flying fire-fighting boats and pwn everyone except Mihawk, then drop a nuke on him .



Being wet doesn't do anything to DF users. Neither does splashing them with lots of water for a few seconds.

DF users lose their strength when *in* "non-moving" water, for some reason Oda counts the ocean as not moving. 

Luffy a few chapters ago had his 40-50m arm in the ocean and all it did was slow down his attack.

Trying to beat them through water is just stupid unless they can bring a tsunami.



> but seriously, unless hancock and mihawk drop their weapons and go stealth route, the Shichi have no chance at all. the US will have no qualms at all about dropping a nuke on them shichi if they learnt that 8 individuals slaughtered a city.



What happens if the shichibuaki split up? Is the government going to drop 8 nukes in their own country?


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

They wouldn't even drop one nuke.

OP states that US isn't going to hurt innocent civilians. If the US warns the population of the area, or tries to evacuate, the shichibukai will learn of it too and escape before anything gets dropped.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 16, 2011)

Boa can simply make all US top men fall in love, re-writte the constitution and thats it. With time and filrting she can do it.


----------



## Masa (Feb 16, 2011)

Kuma can solo this with general knowledge of the US. He will know that the only thing that is a threat to him is a nuke. Nukes must be delivered by bomber or missile. These take in the range of minutes to sortie and even more time to arrive at their targets. All Kuma has to do is Ursa shock and "teleport" to the next large city until everything is destroyed. They will never be able to hit him with a nuke due to the time it takes to deploy them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 16, 2011)

would do the do the job, minimal damage, good enough yield, next one please


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

I still think the Shichibukai can take this easily, just have them split up, if they play strategically they will babyshake the United States.

Jinbe can take out coastal areas and cities, he could create multiple cycoons as well as go on land and quickly regain his strength from the water.

Hancock, Mihawk, and Blackbeard can wipe out all areas with over 1 million population, as they appear to have the most destructive capacity, Hancock can take out the people, Mihawk the buildings, and Blackbeard the ground they stand on.

Doflamingo can take out the leaders of the United States, since he seems be the most politically knowledgeable of the Shichibukai. He will cripple the government's ability to act.

Crocodile can take out all of the Southwest areas of the United States, he can send a bunch of sand twisters roaring across that area.

Gekko Moria can start taking out the smaller areas of the United States and stealing shadows while creating a legion of zombies.

And finally Kuma is sent for the clean up, with him "teleporting" around the United States decimated camps of refugees escaping the other Shichibukai.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> what are aircraft carriers gonna do to them?



Send F/A-18 Super Hornets of course. 

On topic, if the Schichibukai play their cards right, they could take this.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 16, 2011)

So the Shichibukai > Our military technology?


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 16, 2011)

Kuya said:


> So the Shichibukai > Our military technology?



Not exactly (well, except the tech that is a Pacifista---that is beyond any tech we have now) but since there are only a few targets that all have massive destructive capabilities, powers that are unlike anything ever gone up against and general knowledge of the area, they could get the job done. After all, the military won't just go dropping A bombs or carpet bomb places that are completely full of people.


----------



## MegaOmniverser (Feb 16, 2011)

nukes especially the strongest nukes in the world can bust up to 50 kms.

USA has nukes like that.
They actually might have some decent chance in winning.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

we already said they aren't dropping nukes in their own country, no one would.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 16, 2011)

Hancock solos because she is the most beautiful.

Politicians, reporters, and anyone with a pulse will sucumb to her charms. Soon after, the country will move to her whims. She is the most beautiful, and it would do well for people not to forget it. 

Hancok solos. 

As to missiles, Hancock fires the most beautiful of beams at the bombs turning it to stone before it denotates. 



Hancock would also quickly gather a large following of the extremist feminist....

......
.............


----------



## Belly Ranks (Feb 16, 2011)

No one factored in the air force?

And I'm sure if push comes to shove they get nuked.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 16, 2011)

They aren't going to fucking nuke! Even if they did, they would evacuate the area, and the Shichibuaki would get wind of it and bail from the area. If they were smart they would of split up too, you think the US would drop 8 nukes on their own country?


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess it's especially lucky that we are dropping don't ask don't tell, we send in all the flamboyant homosexuals we can and Hancock becomes useless .

Anyway, we rape. It's laughable to think the Shichibukai can take on the nation with the world's largest military spending and highest tech. (Next to Israel)

We snipe,carpet bomb,or simply nuke their asses from all sides. Haki will only take them so far. And they don't won't have access to satellites and constant surveillance like we do.

They'll have to take hostages/strap themselves to heavily populated areas, or else strategic bombing will be the end of them.  

And since the OP states they start in California,they're never make it to Washington without dying if we know about them. The US just sections off the entire western coast and creates a vast gap they have to cross. (But cannot cross without taking thousands of people with them for leverage)



Teach said:


> I don't see why not.



"Hey, guys! There's this missile thing coming at us, but don't worry I got this! I'll just fly up a few hundred meters and then send it in the other direction a few miles away and we're be safe! Definitely."

*Proceed to all die seconds later*


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wait... So people actually think the Shichibukai have the feats to wreck coastal areas and whole cities? What are you guys smoking...

Re-read the whole war arc. The battle ground wasn't any larger than 5 KM... Yet somehow people think they can solo the whole fucking country...


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 16, 2011)

Masa said:


> Kuma can solo this with general knowledge of the US. He will know that the only thing that is a threat to him is a nuke. Nukes must be delivered by bomber or missile. These take in the range of minutes to sortie and even more time to arrive at their targets. All Kuma has to do is Ursa shock and "teleport" to the next large city until everything is destroyed. They will never be able to hit him with a nuke due to the time it takes to deploy them.



Ursa Shock would barely destroy a few dozen blocks of Pittsburgh, let alone wreck an actual metropolitan city. The radius of a nuke makes up for the delay it take's, they just have to fire at him within a range of several miles,he's not going to intercept all of them and get away unscratched.(Assuming he can simply poof away a nuke without it exploding on contact)


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I still think the Shichibukai can take this easily, just have them split up, if they play strategically they will babyshake the United States.
> 
> Jinbe can take out coastal areas and cities, he could create multiple cycoons as well as go on land and quickly regain his strength from the water.
> 
> ...



:rofl

your dick must hurt from too much wanking. The Marineford war took place on an island 2km in diameter approx, and it took Whitebeard, who's damage output >>>> the shichibukai put together, to do damage to the whole island. The shichibukai all at once would take hours, maybe days to total just the los angeles area, and thats plenty of time for the US to counterattack



Bioness said:


> we already said they aren't dropping nukes in their own country, no one would.





Shade Impulse said:


> They aren't going to fucking nuke! Even if they did, they would evacuate the area, and the Shichibuaki would get wind of it and bail from the area. If they were smart they would of split up too, you think the US would drop 8 nukes on their own country?



As soon as the US realises that they are facing 7 superpowered individuals against whom most conventional weaponry are useless, and realised that the US may be in danger of totalled, the Nukes will be coming in. Besides, if the Shichi go on the war path, hundreds of thousands of civilians may be killed, and thats enough for the US to consider using nukes anyway.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> :rofl
> 
> your dick must hurt from too much wanking. The Marineford war took place on an island 2km in diameter approx, and it took Whitebeard, who's damage output >>>> the shichibukai put together, to do damage to the whole island. The shichibukai all at once would take hours, maybe days to total just the los angeles area, and thats plenty of time for the US to counterattack



You must have missed the part where Mihawk casually cut an iceberg longer than the island (the iceberg was recently calc'ed at 3km) and Wb was tilting an area much larger than the MF island as well as causing tsunamis on other islands and his quakes could be felt on islands that we don't even know the location of in the GL (BB can do WB's big quakes its the smalled controlled ones that he hasn't been to do).





> As soon as the US realises that they are facing 7 superpowered individuals against whom most conventional weaponry are useless, and realised that the US may be in danger of totalled, the Nukes will be coming in. Besides, if the Shichi go on the war path, hundreds of thousands of civilians may be killed, and thats enough for the US to consider using nukes anyway.



Nukes would damage much more than hundreds of thousands of civilians.


----------



## Masa (Feb 17, 2011)

Xaosin said:


> Ursa Shock would barely destroy a few dozen blocks of Pittsburgh, let alone wreck an actual metropolitan city. The radius of a nuke makes up for the delay it take's, they just have to fire at him within a range of several miles,he's not going to intercept all of them and get away unscratched.(Assuming he can simply poof away a nuke without it exploding on contact)



I never said he would teleport the nukes...He can EASILY teleport *himself* away before the nuke hits. The US has no chance if the Shichibukai just do hit and run. The difference is because the only thing that matters, the nukes, operate on a time scale of tens of minutes to hours. The Shichibukai operate on a time scale of seconds and less. By the time a nuke is launched to an area Kuma decimated, he will already be in another state if he is smart.

Also, conventional weaponry like bombs and guns doesn't do jack shit to Kuma. Pre-skip Luffy without gear 2 can bust through bedrock. Gear 2 Luffy, Zoro, and Sanji in a combined attack couldn't do significant damage to a Pacifista.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 18, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> You must have missed the part where Mihawk casually cut an iceberg longer than the island (the iceberg was recently calc'ed at 3km) and Wb was tilting an area much larger than the MF island as well as causing tsunamis on other islands and his quakes could be felt on islands that we don't even know the location of in the GL (BB can do WB's big quakes its the smalled controlled ones that he hasn't been to do).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and 3 km is still jack shit compared to any metropolitan area.

and obviously since the shichi would have cleared out most of the population in the area with their destruction of the cities, the army wouldnt mind too much about dropping several nukes on them.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes. They would mind. Unless there is absolutely zero chance of survivors. Even then, the US launching US nukes on US land, WILL NOT FUCKING HAPPEN!

And you still consider the shichi going on a rampage on first contact. You also still consider the US going straight into "Blow them the fuck up" mode. It won't happen.


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 18, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> and 3 km is still jack shit compared to any metropolitan area.
> 
> and obviously since the shichi would have cleared out most of the population in the area with their destruction of the cities, the army wouldnt mind too much about dropping several nukes on them.



What are you talking about? No country would drop a nuke on their own soil let alone seven of them. That's insane. At that point, you might as well sign over the country right then and there if you're so desperate as to drop nukes on your own people and render large areas useless and poisonous due to the radioactivity. It would not only destroy any survivors but destroy the environments. How would that even be justifiable? Kill 7 people at the potential cost of millions and large areas baren radioactive wastelands? And even if they were to use them, they would be absolute last ditch efforts after all other options were exhausted.

And don't forget that these Shichibukai have general knowledge....they won't just go busting up the place for no reason.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2011)

Crocodile might, _might_ be able to pull off an alabasta on a small area of the US, especially as he's not going to be fazed by things like assassination attempts from rivals. He'd probably just run for president though and control the world like that.

The rest of them are either far too large, or haven't been shown to have the political nous to do this.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2011)

In a political debate, hancock would probably responded to any inquiries or objections to her platform by saying the other side is below her. Ah, actually, I guess she wouldn't be so different from most politicians.  yeah, she'd just be more direct and mockign about with her lean back.

...
.....
......

On topic, Don Flamingo probably has the greatest chance because he seems to use covert tactics, and because it appears like he has some understanding of how to undermine and over throw government. Ah, but the shichi would stand out alot. Where would they hide?


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 18, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> What are you talking about? No country would drop a nuke on their own soil let alone seven of them. That's insane. At that point, you might as well sign over the country right then and there if you're so desperate as to drop nukes on your own people and render large areas useless and poisonous due to the radioactivity. It would not only destroy any survivors but destroy the environments. How would that even be justifiable? Kill 7 people at the potential cost of millions and large areas baren radioactive wastelands? And even if they were to use them, they would be absolute last ditch efforts after all other options were exhausted.
> 
> And don't forget that these Shichibukai have general knowledge....they won't just go busting up the place for no reason.


im talking about if the shichi try to do this the hard way and start blowing stuff up. The US would only consider nukes once the shichi have killed a lot of people during their "blow stuff up phase" and after the army learns the hard way that conventional weapons are of no use (id imagine the army would send tanks and foot soldiers in to engage the "unknown" enemy, and have them pwnt, and then airplanes sent in and then shot down etc.) Depending on how quickly the government reacts to the shichi's attacks, they could find out within a day that they are fighting extremely powerful enemies which require extraordinary measures. The government would realise if they chickened out and didnt push back, the shichi could easily annihilate their country.

and god help the shichi if an important person in the army reads One Piece and realises what they are up against at the start 



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> On topic, Don Flamingo probably has the greatest chance because he seems to use covert tactics, and because it appears like he has some understanding of how to undermine and over throw government. Ah, but the shichi would stand out alot. Where would they hide?



cosplay events


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 23, 2011)

The US spy on the warlords until they end up going through a big desert, then try nuking them. Kuma repels them to somewhere else in the desert, and the US try again and again until eventually one fails to explode so the warlords go over to have a look at it. Crocodile goes "I have found the pluton", and they end up fighting between themselves over it, not noticing a plane with a second nuke loaded overhead...


----------



## Darkness22 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wait can One piece characters be affected by anthrax cause if so then just unleash a shitload of anthrax and other bio weaopons on the shichibukai.... Next gather all the shichibukai and unleash H bombs on them. true most of the UsA near Cali would be destroyed or uninhabitable but we would win. Seriously maybe only Moriah can withstand bio weopons and all we need to do is launch 2000 nukes and 600 H bombs at one time. Bye bye Moriah. Alhough like I sai this is only viable if we want to  Killa 1/3 of america and make that 1/3 uninhabitable...


----------



## Hawkeyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha, is this a joke. Half of the shichibukai can react at hypersonic speeds, pretty much as fast as our missiles and such. Some even have limited precognitive abilities. At best, USA kills everything with nuclear fall out. At worst, Shichibukai lose a member or two and kill everyone.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Kuya said:


> They aren't going to nuke if civilians are there.



yes they will under these circumstances against super human enemies..they absolutely will



Shade Impulse said:


> Easy, they use they're incredible physical abilities to get on the secret service. President dead.



no they end up nerve gassed taken to a CIA lab then dissected for their supernatural abilities 



Funkfreed said:


> Doflamingo controls the president, makes him shoot himself.



sooo Joe biden becomes president...and asks Petreus to come home and deal with these Super human menaces Macarthur on Korea style? which is what any president would likely do regardless



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Yeah, because the president won't question the fact that his driver is suddenly twelve feet tall.



maybe they're hoping the secret service wont notice a ten foot tall man in flaming pink and what looks like a Hawaiian shirt type monstrosity underneath squatting comically clown care style in the presidential limo?

we'd have to have some stupid people on our side man  



Shade Impulse said:


> Well damn. Those four aren't being stealthy.



I'm trying to picture a giant blue penis neck looking inhuman can be stealthy on our planet...

much less the gigantic amazonian super model with impossibly long legs..or the guy who's chests defies all logic and looks like if winnie the poo raped Randy savage and produced an abhorrent monstrous offspring 

and yeah...I'm having trouble seeing them not being noticed immediately and every one running in terror



Shade Impulse said:


> They wouldn't even drop one nuke.
> 
> OP states that US isn't going to hurt innocent civilians. If the US warns the population of the area, or tries to evacuate, the shichibukai will learn of it too and escape before anything gets dropped.



they will nuke...San franciso is going to end up a mass grave and any one there will be lost...the seven war lords are capable of at least that much



Bioness said:


> I still think the Shichibukai can take this easily, just have them split up, if they play strategically they will babyshake the United States.



no they can't 


Bioness said:


> Jinbe can take out coastal areas and cities, he could create multiple cycoons as well as go on land and quickly regain his strength from the water.



I lived through hurricane Andrew(my first experience in the US ironically)  my home town endured that hell and rebuilt..the city of miami laughs at the fishmans pussy canes..and we ask for some more because it's an especially hot day


Bioness said:


> Hancock, Mihawk, and Blackbeard can wipe out all areas with over 1 million population, as they appear to have the most destructive capacity, Hancock can take out the people, Mihawk the buildings, and Blackbeard the ground they stand on.



they get the especially nasty anti personal and anti vehicle weapons to the face our planes and drones can can carry now adays



Bioness said:


> Doflamingo can take out the leaders of the United States, since he seems be the most politically knowledgeable of the Shichibukai. He will cripple the government's ability to act.



a giant colorful man will not be able to do much in the way of politicing..given how agonizingly obvious he is



Bioness said:


> Crocodile can take out all of the Southwest areas of the United States, he can send a bunch of sand twisters roaring across that area.



compared to actual natural disasters all he'll do is piss off a shit load of fully armed mid westerners and some military bases

really they aren't that impressive 



Bioness said:


> Gekko Moria can start taking out the smaller areas of the United States and stealing shadows while creating a legion of zombies.



before or after he gets napalmed?



Bioness said:


> And finally Kuma is sent for the clean up, with him "teleporting" around the United States decimated camps of refugees escaping the other Shichibukai.



before or after he gets nuked?



Shade Impulse said:


> Yes. They would mind. Unless there is absolutely zero chance of survivors. Even then, the US launching US nukes on US land, WILL NOT FUCKING HAPPEN!]



they don't even need to nuke..they don't have immunity to our diseases if they show up during the flu season?

never mind that the particular region of the US california is in the rodents carry plague fleas..and there have been out breaks

_they will succumb to the diseases of this country we need only virus bomb them with something other wise manageable by our own standards_




Shade Impulse said:


> no they can't  ask for some more because it's an especially hot day
> And you still consider the shichi going on a rampage on first contact. *You also still consider the US going straight into "Blow them the fuck up" mode. It won't happen.*



inhuman super monsters attacking cities? you bet your ass for all the US knows these guys aren't even of the same species the rules of conventional warfare do not apply to high functioning animals

no morality or mercy will be shown the moment they begin using their super powers...to pretend other wise is silly



Pacifista said:


> What are you talking about? No country would drop a nuke on their own soil let alone seven of them. That's insane.



if your facing an enemy that can cause lowscale natural disasters with hand gestures?

you absolutely will they represent a greater threat to global security and stability and are a existential threat to the balance of power which is already fragile today in age and thus would merit a severe response 



Darkness22 said:


> Wait can One piece characters be affected by anthrax cause if so then just unleash a shitload of anthrax and other bio weaopons on the shichibukai.... Next gather all the shichibukai and unleash H bombs on them. true most of the UsA near Cali would be destroyed or uninhabitable but we would win. Seriously maybe only Moriah can withstand bio weopons and all we need to do is launch 2000 nukes and 600 H bombs at one time. Bye bye Moriah. Alhough like I sai this is only viable if we want to  Killa 1/3 of america and make that 1/3 uninhabitable...



they have no canon resistance to other worldly diseases like the ones they'll find here


----------



## Shizune (Feb 23, 2011)

People: Kuma can repel anything. Even something completely intangible like pain or exhaustion. If any of the Shichibukai get poisoned, he can simply repel it from their bodies. Furthermore, he has the necessary reaction feats to repel nukes. If he fires our own nukes back at us we're even more fucked.


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why are people acting like nukes are needed...

Anti tank rifles, block busting bombs, viral warfare, etc.

Once again I will repeat...

That whole "war" took place on less than 5KM how the fuck can they solo a whole country with weapons capable of wrecking anyone on that side.


----------



## tehdude (Feb 23, 2011)

Captain America will solo the Shichibukai.


----------



## Battoumaru (Feb 23, 2011)

The US hasn't even won a single over half a century. 

Waaaaay overhyped.

Shichibukai take this easy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Battoumaru said:


> The US hasn't even won a single over half a century.
> 
> Waaaaay overhyped.
> 
> Shichibukai take this easy.



oh good christ that's massively inaccurate


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hawkeyes said:


> Ha, is this a joke. Half of the shichibukai can react at hypersonic speeds, pretty much as fast as our missiles and such. Some even have limited precognitive abilities. At best, USA kills everything with nuclear fall out. At worst, Shichibukai lose a member or two and kill everyone.



Wait. Are you shitting me? You obviously have no idea what kind of weapons the US arsenal have. Ever heard of the LGM-118 Peacekeeper? Yeah none of the Shichibukai are dodging 10 nukes flying at them simultaneousnessly at mach 20.

Not saying in a realistic situation the US would fire them, but the fact that you just severely underestimated the capabilities of the US military makes me think you have no idea what their yearly budget is on this type of stuff .


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 23, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> People: *Kuma can repel anything*. Even something completely intangible like pain or exhaustion. If any of the Shichibukai get poisoned, he can simply repel it from their bodies. Furthermore, he has the necessary reaction feats to repel nukes. If he fires our own nukes back at us we're even more fucked.



That's a no-limits fallacy. He can only do what he has been shown.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are people shouting nuke this and that when the OP expressly states that the US isn't trying to hurt any civillians. So that means that any weapons that are used that can cause major collateral damage (i.e. nukes) wouldn't be used unless the warlords are standing in the middle of nowhere. If they are starting in Cali, then there's no way the US would be able to nuke. Even if you evacuated the city, that would alert the shichibukai since they have info on our country. They would know about our nuclear arsenal and even tho tactical nukes have a smaller blast radius the only way they would know where to fire would be with drones, which I doubt the US would ever load with nukes. By the time any other nukes were fired the warlords would be long gone. And Crocodile is smart enough to avoid detection or use a hostage. Any ground based attacks would be foiled by Mihawk's ranged slashes, Hancock's petrification powers, and Moria's zombie army. A lot of people seem to also forget that If the Warlords aren't out in the open, its pretty hard to find them. This works especially well for Moria, as every american they kill is another zombie for him to ressurect.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 24, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> People: Kuma can repel anything. Even something completely intangible like pain or exhaustion. If any of the Shichibukai get poisoned, he can simply repel it from their bodies. Furthermore, he has the necessary reaction feats to repel nukes. If he fires our own nukes back at us we're even more fucked.





Battoumaru said:


> The US hasn't even won a single over half a century.
> 
> Waaaaay overhyped.
> 
> Shichibukai take this easy.



Gigantic stupidity is gigantic



Blitzomaru said:


> Why are people shouting nuke this and that when the OP expressly states that the US isn't trying to hurt any civillians. So that means that any weapons that are used that can cause major collateral damage (i.e. nukes) wouldn't be used unless the warlords are standing in the middle of nowhere. If they are starting in Cali, then there's no way the US would be able to nuke. Even if you evacuated the city, that would alert the shichibukai since they have info on our country. They would know about our nuclear arsenal and even tho tactical nukes have a smaller blast radius the only way they would know where to fire would be with drones, which I doubt the US would ever load with nukes. By the time any other nukes were fired the warlords would be long gone. And Crocodile is smart enough to avoid detection or use a hostage. Any ground based attacks would be foiled by Mihawk's ranged slashes, Hancock's petrification powers, and Moria's zombie army. A lot of people seem to also forget that If the Warlords aren't out in the open, its pretty hard to find them. This works especially well for Moria, as every american they kill is another zombie for him to ressurect.



stop repeating a question that has been answered multiple times. Once the Shichi wipe out the city, the government will be prepared to sacrifice civilians to kill the shichi (which they would do in real life). To say that the government will never drop nukes is basically weakening the government to less than real life level power.


----------



## Masa (Feb 24, 2011)

So what's to prevent the shichibukai from destroying a city and skedaddling before the nukes arrive? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. 

If the US indiscriminately nukes everything on the west coast simultaneously, they might get lucky and hit a few Shichibukai with a fireball or significant nuclear radiation, but they would have to be very lucky. The fireball and immediately lethal radiation have a small range compared to the blast wave. With the durability of most one piece characters, the pressure wave, which is normally the main destructive force of a nuke, isn't doing crap to them.

Also, the Shichibukai spread One Piece diseases to the US and hide underground. The people in the real world have no resistance to these diseases and thus die of One Piece aids.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 24, 2011)

I can honestly see Hancock taking over the White House if the Shichibukai find a way to get to the East Coast.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 24, 2011)

Umm...white house is on the west coast. What's she going to do on the east coast?


----------



## Masa (Feb 24, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Umm...white house is on the west coast. What's she going to do on the east coast?



The White House is on the east coast...I hope you aren't American.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 24, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Umm...white house is on the west coast. What's she going to do on the east coast?



The White House is not on the West Coast


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 24, 2011)

I got fucking turned around.

Please neg me for my stupidity


----------



## Kuya (Feb 24, 2011)

i'll let you slide on this one


----------



## Shizune (Feb 24, 2011)

Kuya said:


> The White House is not on the West Coast



But Washington is in the northwest.


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are people still assuming that the Shichibukai will go on a rampage as soon as they step foot on U.S. soil? They can act discreely and raise their own army under the conditions set.


----------



## Masa (Feb 24, 2011)

Crank said:


> Why are people still assuming that the Shichibukai will go on a rampage as soon as they step foot on U.S. soil? They can act discreely and raise their own army under the conditions set.



Because they can win that way and its less effort than trying to win discretely.


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Masa said:


> Because they can win that way and its less effort than trying to win discretely.



It's best to aim for high military/political figures than to waste energy on 308 million+ civilians who could be converted to the Shichibukai's cause, either by forceful or persuasive means.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 24, 2011)

Kuya said:


> I can honestly see Hancock taking over the White House if the Shichibukai find a way to get to the East Coast.



no you can't she's hot by OP standards but by our standard she'd be a gigantic super model parody


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no you can't she's hot by OP standards but by our standard she'd be a gigantic super model parody



I don't see any straight male resisting those legs ands tits.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 24, 2011)

Adriana Lima       .


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 24, 2011)

Crank said:


> I don't see any straight male resisting those legs ands tits.



considering she's big enough to make shaq look like a midget and probably weighs more then a full grown grizzly bear? 

yeah...outside of admiration like one would an attractive statue..prolly not


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 24, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no you can't she's hot by OP standards but by our standard she'd be a gigantic super model parody



Its hinted at that her control over people isn't purely done by her good looks.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 24, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Its hinted at that her control over people isn't purely done by her good looks.



then she should have no problem mind controlling some one as dumb as luffy


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 25, 2011)

Masa said:


> So what's to prevent the shichibukai from destroying a city and skedaddling before the nukes arrive? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.
> 
> If the US indiscriminately nukes everything on the west coast simultaneously, they might get lucky and hit a few Shichibukai with a fireball or significant nuclear radiation, but they would have to be very lucky. The fireball and immediately lethal radiation have a small range compared to the blast wave. With the durability of most one piece characters, the pressure wave, which is normally the main destructive force of a nuke, isn't doing crap to them.
> 
> Also, the Shichibukai spread One Piece diseases to the US and hide underground. The people in the real world have no resistance to these diseases and thus die of One Piece aids.



lolno



> The detonation took place at 06:45 on March 1 local time (18:45 on February 28 GMT).[3]
> *When Bravo was detonated, it formed a fireball almost four and a half miles (roughly 7 km) across within a second.* This fireball was visible on Kwajalein atoll over 250 miles (450 km) away. The explosion left a crater of 6,500 feet (2,000 m) in diameter and 250 feet (75 m) in depth. The mushroom cloud reached a height of 47,000 feet (14 km) and a diameter of 7 miles (11 km) in about a minute; it then reached a height of 130,000 feet (40 km) and 62 miles (100 km) in diameter in less than 10 minutes and was expanding at more than 100 m/s (360 km/h, 224 mph). As a result of the blast, the cloud contaminated more than seven thousand square miles of the surrounding Pacific Ocean including some of the surrounding small islands like Rongerik, Rongelap and Utirik.[4]



from Wiki, on the Castle Bravo detonation (approx 15 megatons).

3.5km radius fireball within one second is far faster than what any shichi can move at, and it would be piece of cake for US to build/field stronger bombs. Plus the fact that most ICBMS nowadays hold multiple warheads to "carpet" a huge area makes dodging them much harder than it sounds.


----------



## warmonger5505 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am starting by saying that I think the shichibukai are going to win.

Moria: He can turn casualties into zombies that are obedient to him so the longer the fighting drags on the stronger he gets. Plus anyone who loses their shadow dies when they get in the sun.

Kuma: He can reject the pain for a persons body plus he is semi-indestructible, remember one of Zoro's stronger attacks only cut his clothes and this is after he learned to cut steel but I digress. He also can use the casualties transfering their pain into active fighters. Plus the hardened steel of the katana is stronger than bullets so by this logic Kuma is stronger than bullets. It would take time for the army to mobilize any type of heavy artillery, also they wouldn't be using tanks or the likes in a city like san fran because of to much collateral damage and risk to civilans.

Boa Hancock: she maybe freakishly tall by human stats but there are still plenty "prevs" out there that would gladly do her bidding. Plus we see in the great war that see turned a pacifista to stone and they are in capiable of having emotions as far as we know, also she petrified a cannonball so in threory she could petrifiy missles, nukes, tanks, etc.

Jinbei: He is unstoppable underwater I know someone is going to mention subs but by all standers they suck they cant turn they can only fire in one direction and one hit kills them. anyways on land he is really great with the fishman karateand all.

Blackbeard: He is the most likely to lose in my book seeing as his power makes him more susceptible to our weapons but on the other hand he does have the advantage in terrain if he unleashed a quake in frisco it would interact with the sanadreas and cause massive damage to the US and with a quake of that magnituide he could in theory cause damage to the world as a whole.

Crocodile: He is invunerable even if he is wet that only makes him solid it doesn't stop his powers plus his powers get him good longrange attacks.

Mihawk: we have see him deflect bullets so guns don't work, tacticle missiles don't work because he destroys them before they get there.

Donflamingo: we don't know what he's powers are but they seem to be control over people so he in theory would have human sheilds to protect him.

US: The argument is weather or not the US would lanch nukes to defeat these guys. The thing no one is thinking of is if they can launch the nukes we live in a world on the brink of its own destruction if the US chose to launch nuke than every other contry with nukes would read that lanch and launch their nukes in retaliation to the launch on there contry. So it's not if they would lauch to stops these guys it wheather they can do it and not destroy the entire plant with the nuclear fallout of hundreds of nukes.


----------



## Masa (Feb 25, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> lolno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolno

The US has relatively few weapons with a multi-megaton yield and none are able to be deployed in the time frame that a Shichibukai would actually be in the target area unless they were messing around. 

The vast majority of nuclear weapons are in the 10-100 kiloton range which have a much smaller fireball and thus would not be effective unless they got pretty much a direct hit (which would be very difficult). The multiple warhead ICBMs generally all fall in this category. This is not even considering the fact that it takes tens of minutes upon hours for the nukes to arrive at their destination. If the Shichibukai keep on top of things, they can literally be in another state before the nukes are anywhere near their destination.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd go with the United States of America. I think people are really overestimating how powerful One Piece characters. The basic marine in One Piece is armed with a musket or a giant knife. The firearms in One Piece are ridiculously crappy.

I think people are underestimating the surveillance of the USA. Also they're overlooking intelligence which the US would have in spades (obviously not talking about a hick, but people in suits). 

You can say they will sneak around stealthy. But that would be like a 10 foot person who looks like Michael Jackson going into stealth mode. The government would recognize that threat and every single person would be able to recognize those 7 people as if they were class A celebrities. The fact that they are freaks and have super powers will probably be burned into everyones brain with in hours.


They would be spotted in San Fransico right away and the US could likely pin them in that area. They'd have a ton of people blocking off the border, have sate-lights, radars and all this shit.

They'd have a hard time trying to find the President or any high ranking generals. They would be hidden, and there would be a ton of traps if they were to try to assassinate them.

The Schibiukai also have no unity at all. They merely share the same rank, they are not an actual team. Even if they were trying to work together, they would have no synergy and they would likely have fall outs.

Kuma isn't a stealthy type of person at all. I don't see him lasting long. Sure he is powerful. In less guys in One Piece are country busters, I don't see how he could last against so much artillery. They could bomb him for days upon days from every angle (since any civilians around him would probably be killed). 

Boa Hancock is moronic and arrogant. She would be the first person to die. Even if she started possessing men, eventually she's going to get sniped, gassed and what not. I don't see her working with the Schibiukai.

Gecko Moria would cause a lot of havoc, but nothing more. I'm assuming the religious out breaks wouldn't be that bad since he is a cartoon character. Anyway, if they find his fat ass and air bomb him he is done for. He has the potential to raise an army, but a con to that is that isn't something one can do quietly. 

Blackbeard is cunning, but he is to use to the wild-wild west life style of One Piece. If he goes running amok he's going to get owned. He could try to like earth quake certain plates to try to sink the US or something. I don't know how strong his quake powers are since I haven't read the manga in a while. Anyway, if he ever does he use his earthquake power (even for just fighting fodder or what ever) then they would be able to track him down instantly.

Jinbei doesn't have any powers that are capable of toppling a huge military. He would mess up everything in the sea, but that alone wouldn't "conquer" the US. I could see him working with others, but again the best he can do is really just fuck up our boats and beaches. I don't know to much about US navy, but they probably could not track someone like him down.

Dracule - Could possibly ally with others, but Dracule Mihawk is merely a brute. Might be extremely fast and powerful, but that isn't going to help against the US in less he can city bust with out much effort.


The two guys who I think possess the biggest problems would be Crocodile and Doflamingo. They've both shown manipulative qualities, and in the case of Crocodile he would be extremely hard to find. Flamingo can manipulate people, but it's not like he can brain wash hordes of people - so eventually he'll likely get caught, or he won't ever be able to amount any sort of offense strong enough to topple the country. Flamingo is a loner also.

So yeah, Crocodile might ravage the nation, but if the US finds him by chance or Crocodile gets cocky he would get water gun pwned . 

It's hard to picture how these guys will try to topple the US, given that our two worlds are so different. Their intelligence feats are not really fleshed out since Crocodile is really the only person who has ever tried something even remotely close to this. If someone like Gecko Moria was doing the same shit he did in One Piece like having some castle with a bunch of zombie mother fuckers, he would be killed with in a day. 


Worst comes to worst, we could just pay Oda to give us tips on how to beat them .


----------



## Masa (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I'd go with the United States of America. I think people are really overestimating how powerful One Piece characters. The basic marine in One Piece is armed with a musket or a giant knife. The firearms in One Piece are ridiculously crappy.


What does that have to do with anything? Pre-skip Luffy takes out your basic marine by the thousands without gears. Kuma, presumably a mid-tier Shichibukai, Fodderized the entire pre-skip Straw hat crew.



> I think people are underestimating the surveillance of the USA. Also they're overlooking intelligence which the US would have in spades (obviously not talking about a hick, but people in suits).



You are overestimating US surveillance and intelligence. It would be impossible to track a (relatively) human sized object moving at hypersonic speeds that can stop and change direction basically at the blink of an eye. Even if they stop for a second to rest, the spy satellites and spy planes and what not wont have any idea where they stopped.



> You can say they will sneak around stealthy. But that would be like a 10 foot person who looks like Michael Jackson going into stealth mode. The government would recognize that threat and every single person would be able to recognize those 7 people as if they were class A celebrities. The fact that they are freaks and have super powers will probably be burned into everyones brain with in hours.


They don't need stealth to win, but how are people going to get the image burned in to their brains when any photo or video equipment within a Thriller Bark sized area is near instantly destroyed by a Ursa Shock?



> They would be spotted in San Fransico right away and the US could likely pin them in that area. They'd have a ton of people blocking off the border, have sate-lights, radars and all this shit.



San Francisco would be destroyed before any resistance could be mobilized. If people try to block them off at some non-existant border, they could literally just walk right through it (or at least the more durable guys like Black Beard and Kuma could, Hancock would probably have to dodge anti tank rounds and such).


> They'd have a hard time trying to find the President or any high ranking generals. They would be hidden, and there would be a ton of traps if they were to try to assassinate them.



Why would they need to find the president when they can just go after the general population?



> The Schibiukai also have no unity at all. They merely share the same rank, they are not an actual team. Even if they were trying to work together, they would have no synergy and they would likely have fall outs.



I agree with you there. The one danger the Shichibukai would face is for them to have in-fighting that keeps them in one area long enough for the US to mount a nuclear strike.



> Kuma isn't a stealthy type of person at all. I don't see him lasting long. Sure he is powerful. In less guys in One Piece are country busters, I don't see how he could last against so much artillery. They could bomb him for days upon days from every angle (since any civilians around him would probably be killed).



Kuma is at least as durable as a Pacifista, a Pacifista survived major attacks from pre-skip Luffy, Zoro, and Sanji simultaneously without major damage. Pre-skip Luffy without gears drilled Crocodile through dozens if not hundreds of meters of bedrock in a matter of seconds. Conventional weaponry wouldn't do jack shit to that same bedrock. Therefore, conventional weaponry isn't doing shit to Croc or Kuma. The only things the US has that can do any damage at all are nukes.



> Boa Hancock is moronic and arrogant. She would be the first person to die. Even if she started possessing men, eventually she's going to get sniped, gassed and what not. I don't see her working with the Schibiukai.


She wont get sniped, she has precog. She will probably just work on her own to destroy the US, which is better because they stand less of a chance of getting hit by a nuke if they are spread out.



> Gecko Moria would cause a lot of havoc, but nothing more. I'm assuming the religious out breaks wouldn't be that bad since he is a cartoon character. Anyway, if they find his fat ass and air bomb him he is done for. He has the potential to raise an army, but a con to that is that isn't something one can do quietly.



Moria is the fail Shichibukai, just forget about him in this matchup. They don't need him.



> Blackbeard is cunning, but he is to use to the wild-wild west life style of One Piece. If he goes running amok he's going to get owned. He could try to like earth quake certain plates to try to sink the US or something. I don't know how strong his quake powers are since I haven't read the manga in a while. Anyway, if he ever does he use his earthquake power (even for just fighting fodder or what ever) then they would be able to track him down instantly.



They could track him down after using an earthquake, but everything in the near vicinity will be decimated so there is not much they can do even if they know he is there.




> Jinbei doesn't have any powers that are capable of toppling a huge military. He would mess up everything in the sea, but that alone wouldn't "conquer" the US. I could see him working with others, but again the best he can do is really just fuck up our boats and beaches. I don't know to much about US navy, but they probably could not track someone like him down.



Jinbei could jump in the ocean and take out the Navy after befriending the Earth's sea creatures who would tell him where the Navy ships and subs are.



> Dracule - Could possibly ally with others, but Dracule Mihawk is merely a brute. Might be extremely fast and powerful, but that isn't going to help against the US in less he can city bust with out much effort.



You remember that several kilometer long iceberg that he casually chopped in half even though he wasn't even trying to cut it? He could just do that attack and angle it horizontally so that it chops up everything in a several kilometer radius.



> The two guys who I think possess the biggest problems would be Crocodile and Doflamingo. They've both shown manipulative qualities, and in the case of Crocodile he would be extremely hard to find. Flamingo can manipulate people, but it's not like he can brain wash hordes of people - so eventually he'll likely get caught, or he won't ever be able to amount any sort of offense strong enough to topple the country. Flamingo is a loner also.


Doflamingo might not have shown much in terms of desructive capability, but he is certainly a force to be reckoned with given the fact that he should be assumed to be able to move at hypersonic speeds and at least have strength on par with high tiers.


> So yeah, Crocodile might ravage the nation, but if the US finds him by chance or Crocodile gets cocky he would get water gun pwned .


Even if you get him wet, you still have to beat him physically. Of which there is no real means to unless he does something stupid like take a long nap. A wet Crocodile was trading blows with base Luffy. 



> It's hard to picture how these guys will try to topple the US, given that our two worlds are so different. Their intelligence feats are not really fleshed out since Crocodile is really the only person who has ever tried something even remotely close to this. If someone like Gecko Moria was doing the same shit he did in One Piece like having some castle with a bunch of zombie mother fuckers, he would be killed with in a day.



This is how they do it:

1. They go their separate ways because they don't really like each other anyways.

2. They bust a city.

3. They run away to avoid getting hit by nukes.

4. repeat steps 2 and 3 until there is no United States to speak of.



> Worst comes to worst, we could just pay Oda to give us tips on how to beat them .


There is still the problem of them being, you know, superhumans...


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 25, 2011)

People do realize that Hancock isn't that freakishly tall. She's 6' 3".....


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2011)

Masa said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Pre-skip Luffy takes out your basic marine by the thousands without gears. Kuma, presumably a mid-tier Shichibukai, Fodderized the entire pre-skip Straw hat crew.


Sure, but my point is they are fighting a _different_ type of challenge. And there seems to be gunners like Yasap who are highly touted, so firearms still work to some extent I would assume. 




> You are overestimating US surveillance and intelligence. It would be impossible to track a (relatively) human sized object moving at hypersonic speeds that can stop and change direction basically at the blink of an eye. Even if they stop for a second to rest, the spy satellites and spy planes and what not wont have any idea where they stopped.



It's not like they travel at hypersonic speed. 

They would be noticed if they were doing anything of importance. 




> They don't need stealth to win, but how are people going to get the image burned in to their brains when any photo or video equipment within a Thriller Bark sized area is near instantly destroyed by a Ursa Shock?


For one, I know what all the Schibukai look like even though I've never seen them in real life.

Two, Thriller Bark isn't even that big. 

Three, I have no idea what this Ursa Shock thing is you're talking about. When did Kuma blow up Thriller Bark? Even if he did that, he would be hurting the other schibukai. 





> San Francisco would be destroyed before any resistance could be mobilized. If people try to block them off at some non-existant border, they could literally just walk right through it (or at least the more durable guys like Black Beard and Kuma could, Hancock would probably have to dodge anti tank rounds and such).


 From what I remember from the Whitebeard war, there seemed to be a decent amount of respect from ships armed with cannon balls. They wouldn't be "walking" through people, because they would be dealing with huge amount of explosives being fired every where. 




> Why would they need to find the president when they can just go after the general population?


Because then everyone would attack them at the same time ~_~. When I say everyone, I am not talking about people with pitchforks and elephant guns. 








> Kuma is at least as durable as a Pacifista, a Pacifista survived major attacks from pre-skip Luffy, Zoro, and Sanji simultaneously without major damage. Pre-skip Luffy without gears drilled Crocodile through dozens if not hundreds of meters of bedrock in a matter of seconds. Conventional weaponry wouldn't do jack shit to that same bedrock. Therefore, conventional weaponry isn't doing shit to Croc or Kuma. The only things the US has that can do any damage at all are nukes.



Kuma would be killed by an EMP or a biological weapon.




> She wont get sniped, she has precog. She will probably just work on her own to destroy the US, which is better because they stand less of a chance of getting hit by a nuke if they are spread out.


I think you're overrating Haki. I don't recall her being able to predict what thousands of people are doing at all times from all distances. Even then, there are only so many places she can dodge - and she can also be carpet bombed if she is crossing a desert and what not.

It's not like she is omnipresent. Boa Hancock could not even topple a major city by herself.











> They could track him down after using an earthquake, but everything in the near vicinity will be decimated so there is not much they can do even if they know he is there.


Bomb him or gas him of course. 






> Jinbei could jump in the ocean and take out the Navy after befriending the Earth's sea creatures who would tell him where the Navy ships and subs are.


I already implied this. 





> You remember that several kilometer long iceberg that he casually chopped in half even though he wasn't even trying to cut it? He could just do that attack and angle it horizontally so that it chops up everything in a several kilometer radius.


I remember him cutting down an iceberg, as for "kilometers" I can't say I recall that.

The bigger attack he throws, the easier it will be for the US to hit him with a huge ass attack. Chemical, biological and nuclear weapons would find their target - even if he is moving at a fast rate. 





> Even if you get him wet, you still have to beat him physically. Of which there is no real means to unless he does something stupid like take a long nap. A wet Crocodile was trading blows with base Luffy.



Luffy wasn't that strong then. 




> This is how they do it:
> 
> 1. They go their separate ways because they don't really like each other anyways.
> 
> ...



I don't remember them doing anything remotely close to that. Why would the US even use nukes against them? And no...they can't out run a nuke.




> There is still the problem of them being, you know, superhumans...



That statement really means nothing by itself. It's not like they are Dragonball characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 25, 2011)

do people think that 7 people can take down a nation of 400000000 people, who have superior tech than the other verse has even shown.even if they could bust city after city its not like busting 20 cities would do anything to the us we shoot/nuke/carpet bomb/gas/sarin/murder all of them


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 25, 2011)

There are 310 Million people in the US, and I wouldn't count all 310 Million people as a viable fighting force.

Besides, the first post gives the scenario and what knowledge each side possesses. There will be neither nukes and carpet bombings of inhabited areas or Shichibukai causing damage on enormous scales immediately. They're both smarter than that.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 25, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> There are 310 Million people in the US, and I wouldn't count all 310 Million people as a viable fighting force.
> 
> Besides, the first post gives the scenario and what knowledge each side possesses. There will be neither nukes and carpet bombings of inhabited areas or Shichibukai causing damage on enormous scales immediately. They're both smarter than that.


-my bad i thought there was 380mil+. but there is like 308mil
- but we have knowlege so emp for kuma and a nuke for the rest


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if people realize that civilians have the right to bear arms during war times...

the moment they cause any amount of damage they will have the whole US military on their asses plus millions of civillians who would be willing to fight.

And none of them have the feats to tank high end bullets.


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> -my bad i thought there was 380mil+. but there is like 308mil
> - but we have knowlege so emp for kuma and a nuke for the rest



EMP for Kuma? Will that even work? Most of the One Piece world is nothing in technology compared to the current day, but cyborgs of such a level certainly are. And once again, a nuke would only be done in extremely dire situations and if there are no US casualties or very, very small ones. And the US only has knowledge of the manga, if they choose to use it to learn. Don't forget that each Shichibukai also has the knowledge of everyday people so they won't go destroying cities unless they have a plan on how to deal with tanks, planes and large explosives. 



Marth6789 said:


> I wonder if people realize that civilians have the right to bear arms during war times...
> 
> the moment they cause any amount of damage they will have the whole US military on their asses plus millions of civillians who would be willing to fight.
> 
> And none of them have the feats to tank high end bullets.



Do you realize that thousands of people would run away from a guy stabbing people with a knife or with a semi-automatic weapon? People aren't so brave as to take on guys with the power to blow up buildings, cut iceburgs like butter or play on their fears such as the Shichibukai.

Heck, Moria by himself is a huge problem. Does anyone know how many people are buried? He already has bodies to use with the millions of people burried all around the country. He just has to find a grave, dig it up and implant shadows which won't be hard at all. Especially since he's a master at that sort of thing.

So once again, it won't be so simple as Shichibukai show up, wreck a city and get 30 nukes dropped on them killing millions and poisoning the city and area around it for the next upteen years. With basic knowledge that something like that _could_ happen, most would already have ideas in mind and then go about their business. Heck, Teach waited decades to have his chance to shine. He has no qualms about not causing a ruckus until he's pretty sure it's the right time to do it. Also, the US is an enormous place. Do you know how easy it would be to just disappear? Even if you are 10+ feet tall? There are places where you wouldn't see any people for miles and miles on end, as well as abandoned buildings everywhere.

Looking for 7 people that you have no ID, no way of checking to see what they last spent their Debit card on, no real way of tracking them besides rumors and stories from little Johnny Sue or the guy who says this was the third time this week he was abducted by aliens. Not to mention it'll take a bit to get the military mobilized.

It's just a lot of stuff that you have to consider.


----------



## Masa (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Sure, but my point is they are fighting a _different_ type of challenge. And there seems to be gunners like Yasap who are highly touted, so firearms still work to some extent I would assume.


Obviously Yasopp is not using your standard issue marine musket. Even if he is, he is infusing it with haki which makes it something altogether different.




> It's not like they travel at hypersonic speed.
> 
> They would be noticed if they were doing anything of importance.


Kuma can travel at hypersonic speeds. The rest of the characters can move fast enough that no technology we have at the moment can keep up with them. This is not entirely a speed problem, more of an agility problem. We can track missiles traveling at hypersonc speeds with radar because they move in a predictable path and at a predictable altitude. There is no way we could track something in the range of 400+mph at ground level that can change direction at will.



> For one, I know what all the Schibukai look like even though I've never seen them in real life.



Do you have any access to weapons that could do any harm to the Shichibukai? If not your point is moot.



> Two, Thriller Bark isn't even that big.
> 
> Three, I have no idea what this Ursa Shock thing is you're talking about. When did Kuma blow up Thriller Bark? Even if he did that, he would be hurting the other schibukai.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsVkeW8ubn8[/YOUTUBE]
The other Shichibukai don't have to be in the same area when he lets it off. Plus Thriller Bark is fucking huge.


> From what I remember from the Whitebeard war, there seemed to be a decent amount of respect from ships armed with cannon balls. They wouldn't be "walking" through people, because they would be dealing with huge amount of explosives being fired every where.


Only the fodder had respect for the cannon balls. The high tier guys kind of just ignored them, Whitebeard for example got hit with dozens of cannonballs throughout the war with no real effect. 

Also, where exactly is the US going to mount an offensive where they can catch a Shichibukai standing around doing nothing?



> Because then everyone would attack them at the same time ~_~. When I say everyone, I am not talking about people with pitchforks and elephant guns.



For an attack by everyone at the same time to be effective, you would need to meet several requirements.

1) The Shichibukai need to be located and contained in one place.

2) The attack force needs to be in that exact area where the Shichibukai are contained.

3) The weapons used by the attack force need to be able to hit the Shichibukai.

4) The weapons of the attack force need to actually be able to hurt the Shichibukai.

5) The attack force needs to do significant damage before the Shichibukai get any decent attacks off.

1 and 2 are frankly impossible unless the Shichibukai want to go and fight them. 3 is impossible to achieve with Boa due to precog and more than likely Mihawk and Doflamingo as well. 4 is impossible to achieve with Kuma, Crocodile, and Blackbeard who are more durable than hundreds of meters of bedrock. 5 is also quite impossible considering all the Shichibukai operate on a much smaller time scale than any human.


> Kuma would be killed by an EMP or a biological weapon.


EMP weapons are science fiction. The only way to produce a significant EMP would be to detonate a nuke high in the upper atmosphere. This would cause much more damage to the US than it would to the Shichibukai because it would render all modern vehicles, computers, and communication devices useless. Biological weapons have a short range and dissapate quickly. Nobody would be able to get close enough to Kuma to actually affect him with one. Also, it is debateable whether or not biological weapons would affect a guy who is more robot than human and essentially dead already.



> I think you're overrating Haki. I don't recall her being able to predict what thousands of people are doing at all times from all distances. Even then, there are only so many places she can dodge - and she can also be carpet bombed if she is crossing a desert and what not.



Enel was able to tell what thousands of Skypeians were doing in a huge multi-kilometer radius. Boa should have even better haki than that.



> It's not like she is omnipresent. Boa Hancock could not even topple a major city by herself.



She definitely could. She might take a bit more time than the rest of the Shichibukai, but she could still do it with relative ease.


> Bomb him or gas him of course.


Bombing him wont do anything unless its a nuke, but its not like he is going to stay stationary if he plays it smart. how is somebody going to get close enough to gas him??





> I already implied this.



Concession accepted



> I remember him cutting down an iceberg, as for "kilometers" I can't say I recall that.



Read it again then. The iceberg was well within the kilometers range.



> The bigger attack he throws, the easier it will be for the US to hit him with a huge ass attack. Chemical, biological and nuclear weapons would find their target - even if he is moving at a fast rate.



No, they wouldn't actually. ICBMs aren't designed to hit moving targets. Hell, they would probably need significant recalibration to even be aimed at the US considering the short distance. Chemical and biological weapons would not be effective because A) the US doesn't currently have any of them in a state where they could be easily deployed and B) any airplanes would be cut down from miles away before they get close enough to drop anything on him.





> Luffy wasn't that strong then.


Luffy was fucking strong back then. HE PUNCHED THROUGH HUNDREDS OF METERS OF BEDROCK.






> I don't remember them doing anything remotely close to that. Why would the US even use nukes against them? And no...they can't out run a nuke.



You are saying that they couldn't run away in the say hour+ it would take to mount a nuclear strike? 

Here is a bare minimum break down assuming the US is actively looking to nuke any destroyed city in the US: 5+ minutes to figure out that a city was destroyed, 5+ minutes to calibrate the target to whatever city was destroyed, 10 minutes to get launch approval to nuke a US city, 30 minutes for the nuke to launch from the silo and arrive at destination. That's a bare minimum of 50 minutes. Kuma could relocate to anywhere in the country in that time.


> That statement really means nothing by itself. It's not like they are Dragonball characters.


Compared to real life, they might as well be Dragonball characters. The gap is that big.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> I am starting by saying that I think the shichibukai are going to win.



welcome to the forum warmonger..



warmonger5505 said:


> Moria: He can turn casualties into zombies that are obedient to him so the longer the fighting drags on the stronger he gets. Plus anyone who loses their shadow dies when they get in the sun.



sticks out like a sore thumb eats an anti tank round to the eye ball



warmonger5505 said:


> Kuma: He can reject the pain for a persons body plus he is semi-indestructible, remember one of Zoro's stronger attacks only cut his clothes and this is after he learned to cut steel but I digress. He also can use the casualties transfering their pain into active fighters. Plus the hardened steel of the katana is stronger than bullets so by this logic Kuma is stronger than bullets. It would take time for the army to mobilize any type of heavy artillery, also they wouldn't be using tanks or the likes in a city like san fran because of to much collateral damage and risk to civilans.



just because the strawhats and a bunch of criminals and whitebeards men had trouble with them does not mean he wont get pulped by the nastier ordinance of the us government



warmonger5505 said:


> Plus the hardened steel of the katana is stronger than bullets so by this logic Kuma is stronger than bullets.



superhumans cutitng bullets means superhuman stirking power is greater then bullets..unless OP katanas are made out of futuristic metal superior to the stuff we have which I have trouble buying

and secondly just in case you where talking about rl katanas..thats bullshit of the highest order of magnitude 



warmonger5505 said:


> Boa Hancock: she maybe freakishly tall by human stats but there are still plenty "prevs" out there that would gladly do her bidding. Plus we see in the great war that see turned a pacifista to stone and they are in capiable of having emotions as far as we know, also she petrified a cannonball so in threory she could petrifiy missles, nukes, tanks, etc.



the giant big foreheaded inhumanly long legged spiderlady eats a sniper round to the face from one of those fifty cals after she petrifies people

she aint petrifying nukes or missiles you can't hand wave abilities


warmonger5505 said:


> Jinbei: He is unstoppable underwater I know someone is going to mention subs but by all standers they suck they cant turn they can only fire in one direction and one hit kills them. anyways on land he is really great with the fishman karateand all.



yeah Jimbeis not destroying a US subfleet..sorry but hell no



warmonger5505 said:


> Blackbeard: He is the most likely to lose in my book seeing as his power makes him more susceptible to our weapons but on the other hand he does have the advantage in terrain if he unleashed a quake in frisco it would interact with the sanadreas and cause massive damage to the US and with a quake of that magnituide he could in theory cause damage to the world as a whole.



gets MOAB'd or napalmed



warmonger5505 said:


> Crocodile: He is invunerable even if he is wet that only makes him solid it doesn't stop his powers plus his powers get him good longrange attacks.



gets burned by napalm or an MOAB and is converted into molten glass



warmonger5505 said:


> Mihawk: we have see him deflect bullets so guns don't work, tacticle missiles don't work because he destroys them before they get there.



gets VX gas or something sprayed all over him



warmonger5505 said:


> Donflamingo: we don't know what he's powers are but they seem to be control over people so he in theory would have human sheilds to protect him.



wont save him for long



warmonger5505 said:


> US: The argument is weather or not the US would lanch nukes to defeat these guys. The thing no one is thinking of is if they can launch the nukes we live in a world on the brink of its own destruction if the US chose to launch nuke than every other contry with nukes would read that lanch and launch their nukes in retaliation to the launch on there contry. So it's not if they would lauch to stops these guys it wheather they can do it and not destroy the entire plant with the nuclear fallout of hundreds of nukes.



I think you don't know anything about the whole "one launches all launches" doctrine...that wont happen

edit some one said a nuke wont do any damage to one of the seven war lords? LOL man get yourself checked into a mental hospital because who ever mouthed off that nonsense..needs to have their head examined


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2011)

I for one would definitely fall for Hancock.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> There are 310 Million people in the US, and I wouldn't count all 310 Million people as a viable fighting force.
> 
> Besides, the first post gives the scenario and what knowledge each side possesses. There will be neither nukes and carpet bombings of inhabited areas or Shichibukai causing damage on enormous scales immediately. They're both smarter than that.



there are tens of millions of people who are armed in the US not counting the military second amendment and all not counting illegally registered weaponry

it's a greater fighting force then anything in OP numbers wise though most of those would be vastly inexperienced

people be forgetting diseases and stuff as always


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 25, 2011)

^
Refer to my last post, regarding armed civilians.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> ^
> Refer to my last post, regarding armed civilians.



that they'd run away? not under bloodlust they wouldn't


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 25, 2011)

as long as the state isnt cali, texas or new york, nuking 1 state isnt going to even cause much casualties, an emp WILL work with kuma, unless its proven his tech is not anything like ours.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 25, 2011)

why even Nuke an MOAB or sufficient napalm should be able to do it to at least kimbei and croc..I'm not sure if kuma could handle that type of heat

then virus bomb them with the common cold..its doubtful they have immunity to our illnesses no need to crack out the big bugs

hell they start off in a region of the country where if you travel just a hundred or so miles east you end up with rodents and dogs carrying bubonic plague fleas 

we can medically respond to two of the three plague versions before it becomes fatal to our own people the third kind has been extinct for centuries (its also the most lethal) and you have other stuff too..bug bombs that we could iutlize with out over much killing innocent civilians


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2011)

Obama would never nuke the U.S. 

That would piss soooooooooooo many people off.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 25, 2011)

^when cities have been murdered by the shichi, the people would be BEGGING obama to nuke them.

and lol at thriller bark being big. its no more than 2km at most in diameter.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> ^when cities have been murdered by the shichi, the people would be BEGGING obama to nuke them.
> 
> and lol at thriller bark being big. its no more than 2km at most in diameter.



do you understand how big a radius has got to be cleared before a Nuke is dropped? We're Americans. We're pussies like that and have feelings for our people. I can see N. Korea or China doing that to their people, but definitely not America. We're the "good guys" and care about our people.

this will obviously be a public announcement and i'd say it would take at least 5 hours to evacuate the area. since this is a public announcement, there is a high chance the Shichibukai would evacuate and flee as well.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Jinbei doesn't have any powers that are capable of toppling a huge military. He would mess up everything in the sea, but that alone wouldn't "conquer" the US. I could see him working with others, but again the best he can do is really just fuck up our boats and beaches. I don't know to much about US navy, but they probably could not track someone like him down.



Jimbei dives into the ocean and spend the rest of his natural Fishman life trying to mess up the world from the ocean. Even if it takes Jimbei 100 trillion attacks over the course of years trying to wither away at the massive landmass from underwater, he could do it.  So what's gonna happen when the entire United States sinks into the sea after having thought they won because the other sx shichibukai were long ago killed? Nothin, the Unites States gonna drown.

.....
......
.......


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that they'd run away? not under bloodlust they wouldn't




Since when did all of the US citizens become bloodlusted?


cnorwood said:


> as long as the state isnt cali, texas or new york, nuking 1 state isnt going to even cause much casualties, an emp WILL work with kuma, unless its proven his tech is not anything like ours.



Not much casualties? Do you fully understand the gravity of a nuclear bomb on an inhabited area? And unless Pacifista tech is proven to be like nothing of ours? I have yet to see anything close to a man/corpse being turned into a cyborg with skin stronger than steel, the ability to shoot steel melting lasers with explosive radiuses reaching 40+ feet or otherwise.


----------



## warmonger5505 (Feb 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> welcome to the forum warmonger..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> superhumans cutitng bullets means superhuman stirking power is greater then bullets..unless OP katanas are made out of futuristic metal superior to the stuff we have which I have trouble buying
> 
> and secondly just in case you where talking about rl katanas..thats bullshit of the highest order of magnitude



Sokatsui

This is a .50 cal against a real katana it takes seven shots in the same spot to break it Kuma is a wall of material that is stronger than this it is unlikely that any of the weapons the miltary can deploy quickly will even scratch him.



> she aint petrifying nukes or missiles you can't hand wave abilities



I'm not hand waving abilities in episode 469 of the anime or chapter 560 pg. 3,4 of the manga show her petrifying an inanimate object namely Captian Smoker's Juette, I am only extrapilating from these incedents.



> yeah Jimbeis not destroying a US subfleet..sorry but hell no



How?!? please explain in more detail one sentence answers just make you seem uneducated.

And all this MOABed or Napalmed is bull if either of these attackes can hit the shibuki before they move then I will give you that but the shibuki move at super speeds so it is unlikely that they will even be in the area of these attacks.



> I think you don't know anything about the whole "one launches all launches" doctrine...that wont happen
> 
> edit some one said a nuke wont do any damage to one of the seven war lords? LOL man get yourself checked into a mental hospital because who ever mouthed off that nonsense..needs to have their head examined



It is called M.A.D.= Mutually Assured Destruction.

And it is not a matter of the nukes not hurting them it a matter of wheather or not they can hit them.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 26, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Sokatsui
> 
> This is a .50 cal against a real katana it takes seven shots in the same spot to break it Kuma is a wall of material that is stronger than this it is unlikely that any of the weapons the miltary can deploy quickly will even scratch him.


Depleted uranium rounds from 30mm gatling guns with rpm of 4000

Kinetic energy penetrator rounds from 120 mm tanks moving at mach 5+ (1800 m/s)\

HEAT rounds firing streams of liquid metal at up to mach 25~30.

Direct hits from many missiles/bombs the military will have would do a number on a shichi.




> And all this MOABed or Napalmed is bull if either of these attackes can hit the shibuki before they move then I will give you that but the shibuki move at super speeds so it is unlikely that they will even be in the area of these attacks.



coz the army will send one plane dropping one bomb at one destination rite 

the american army still has about 90 B-52 stratofortresses capable of carrying 32 tonnes of bombs each. A coordinated assault by the airforce and army should be able to pin a shichi down and then the planes carpet bomb them to hell.



> It is called M.A.D.= Mutually Assured Destruction.
> 
> And it is not a matter of the nukes not hurting them it a matter of wheather or not they can hit them.


again, who said we use only one nuke? its much easier to hit a target if one launches a couple of nukes carpeting the surrounding area, preventing the shichi from an easy exit route. Plus shichi will die from radiation poisoning even if they do dodge all the fireballs and blast waves. (the blast waves from a nuke should be devastating even to a shichi, they are comparable to if not stronger than the Ursa shock kuma pulled on TB.)


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 26, 2011)

Step 1. Locate Shichibukai 
Step 2. Keep surveillance on them.
Step 3. Evacuate the locations they are heading towards so that they won't be aware 
Step 4. EMP
Step 5. Send in multiple aircrafts and drop sleeping gas all throughout the city 
Step 6. Drop Devil Fruit users into the ocean before they regain consciousness, keep them down with powerful tranquilizers 
Step 7. Kill Jinbei, Mihawk, and Doflamingo by any means necessary. Doesn't seem like One Piece character's are impervious to blades and bullets so it shouldn't be too hard to kill them if they are immobilized. 
Step 8. Celebrate  

Nukes are not necessary and would never be used by America on itself wtf are you children thinking.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> welcome to the forum warmonger..
> 
> 
> 
> sticks out like a sore thumb eats an anti tank round to the eye ball


 because we have the accuracy to hit someone in the eye with an anti-tank round. Oh wait, we don't. There goes that plan.



> just because the strawhats and a bunch of criminals and whitebeards men had trouble with them does not mean he wont get pulped by the nastier ordinance of the us government


Whitebeard's men are stronger than pre-skip Luffy, pre-skip Luffy can put out way more damage than anything the US has to offer short of nukes. Therefore the shichibukai wont get pulped by anything the US has to offer except nukes.




> superhumans cutitng bullets means superhuman stirking power is greater then bullets..unless OP katanas are made out of futuristic metal superior to the stuff we have which I have trouble buying


One of Zoro's swords is so sharp, he lightly tossed it in to the air and it cut through wood flooring. Not to mention he routinely cuts metal with his sword. One Piece swords are far superior to ours.



> and secondly just in case you where talking about rl katanas..thats bullshit of the highest order of magnitude


We aren't talking about real life katanas.




> the giant big foreheaded inhumanly long legged spiderlady eats a sniper round to the face from one of those fifty cals after she petrifies people
> 
> she aint petrifying nukes or missiles you can't hand wave abilities



She petrified Smokers jutte, she can petrify non-living things. Not that she would need to.



> yeah Jimbeis not destroying a US subfleet..sorry but hell no



Provide an example of something the navy has that could realistically take Jinbei out, otherwise your statement is invalid.




> gets MOAB'd or napalmed



Ace>MOABs and napalm. Blackbeard was tanking hits from ace without significant damage. Unless they can get a whole bunch of MOABs to hit BB directly, they wont be able to take him out.



> gets burned by napalm or an MOAB and is converted into molten glass.


 Napalm could probably glass him, a MOAB probably wouldn't do anything to him due to it being concussive force rather than heat. But good luck actually hitting him with either.




> gets VX gas or something sprayed all over him



Who can get close enough to administer nerve gas to him? NOBODY.




> wont save him for long


No, but being a veritable superhuman will save him.




> I think you don't know anything about the whole "one launches all launches" doctrine...that wont happen
> 
> edit some one said a nuke wont do any damage to one of the seven war lords? LOL man get yourself checked into a mental hospital because who ever mouthed off that nonsense..needs to have their head examined



No, I said that the pressure wave from a nuke wont do anything to them. They will die if the fireball or radiation hits them, but the fireball and radiation are quite small compared to the blast wave. You would need pretty much a direct hit to do damage to any of them with a nuke.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> there are tens of millions of people who are armed in the US not counting the military second amendment and all not counting illegally registered weaponry
> 
> it's a greater fighting force then anything in OP numbers wise though most of those would be vastly inexperienced
> 
> people be forgetting diseases and stuff as always



Those tens of millions of people may have guns, but just guns wont do anything to the Shichibukai. They would be better off with supersoakers.

How exactly is anyone going to get close enough to infect one of them with a disease? The answer is: THEY AREN'T


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> I wonder if people realize that civilians have the right to bear arms during war times...
> 
> the moment they cause any amount of damage they will have the whole US military on their asses plus millions of civillians who would be willing to fight.
> 
> And none of them have the feats to tank high end bullets.



Luffy's normal punches>>>>>>>>>>>>anti-tank rounds. Most of the Shichibukai>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Luffy


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> Peacekeeper               .



The peacekeeper missile has 10 warheads with a 400MT payload. Overpressure wont do anything to the Shichibukai so lets look at the fireball instead. A 400MT nuke as a fireball radius of about .3-.4 kilometers. That equates to roughly a .5 square kilometer area. Multiply that by 10 and you get 5 square kilometers. San Francisco is about 600 square kilometers. Therefore a  peacekeeper fired at San Francisco has a 0.8% chance of killing a Shichibukai IF THEY DON'T MOVE. The chance falls to zero once the Shichibukai leaves the area, which they can do much faster than the nuke can possibly arrive in San Francisco.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> as long as the state isnt cali, texas or new york, nuking 1 state isnt going to even cause much casualties, an emp WILL work with kuma, unless its proven his tech is not anything like ours.



EMP weapons don't exist. They are science fiction. The only way to attack with EMP is to detonate a nuke in the upper atmosphere. The problem with that is that the area would likely cover the entire continental United States and thus take away any chance the US would have at taking out the other six Shichibukai.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why even Nuke an MOAB or sufficient napalm should be able to do it to at least kimbei and croc..I'm not sure if kuma could handle that type of heat


Napalm would probably be bad for Croc, but planes have to fly low and at slow speed to administer napalm so he could easily avoid them or take them out before the napalm is dropped. Napalm wont do anything to Jinbei, he fought Ace for days straight and Ace>napalm. Kuma could probably also stand napalm considering that he is generally held to be stronger than Ace. This is beside the fact that all three could dodge or take out the jets dropping the napalm before the napalm is dropped.

The primary destructive force of the MOAB is concussive pressure, not heat. One Piece characters are particularly strong against concussive pressure as shown when Sanji went from a low pressure environment to deep in the ocean with no I'll effects. MOABs wont do anything to the Shichibukai.



> then virus bomb them with the common cold..its doubtful they have immunity to our illnesses no need to crack out the big bugs


There is no such thing as a virus bomb. We have many deadly biological weapons, but no way to infect the Shichibukai with them.


> hell they start off in a region of the country where if you travel just a hundred or so miles east you end up with rodents and dogs carrying bubonic plague fleas



The fleas need to actually bite the Shichibukai to infect them. There is no way they would actually be able to bite through the Shichibukai's skin considering how durable they are.



> we can medically respond to two of the three plague versions before it becomes fatal to our own people the third kind has been extinct for centuries (its also the most lethal) and you have other stuff too..bug bombs that we could iutlize with out over much killing innocent civilians



Bug bombs are going to do what exactly? Suffocate them if they are sleeping in an airtight bedroom?


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> ^when cities have been murdered by the shichi, the people would be BEGGING obama to nuke them.
> 
> and lol at thriller bark being big. its no more than 2km at most in diameter.



That's pretty damn big and Kuma's attack dwarfed Thriller Bark. The only weapons the US has in comparison are nukes.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> Depleted uranium rounds from 30mm gatling guns with rpm of 4000
> 
> Kinetic energy penetrator rounds from 120 mm tanks moving at mach 5+ (1800 m/s)\
> 
> ...



Luffy, Sanji, and Zoro are individually stronger than all of those weapons combined. The monster trio in a combined attack did no significant damage to a Pacifista. Kuma is at least as durable as a Pacifista. The others, maybe not quite as durable, but still well above the durability required to tank any of the weapons you listed.




> coz the army will send one plane dropping one bomb at one destination rite
> 
> the american army still has about 90 B-52 stratofortresses capable of carrying 32 tonnes of bombs each. A coordinated assault by the airforce and army should be able to pin a shichi down and then the planes carpet bomb them to hell.



Conventional bombs wont injure a Shichibukai.



> again, who said we use only one nuke? its much easier to hit a target if one launches a couple of nukes carpeting the surrounding area, preventing the shichi from an easy exit route. Plus shichi will die from radiation poisoning even if they do dodge all the fireballs and blast waves. (the blast waves from a nuke should be devastating even to a shichi, they are comparable to if not stronger than the Ursa shock kuma pulled on TB.)



Nukes take in the range of hours to launch. By the time they get to the area where the Shichibukai were, the Shichibukai will be long gone.


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2011)

shadowlords said:


> Step 1. Locate Shichibukai


How are they going to do that when pretty much anything near them will be destroyed?


> Step 2. Keep surveillance on them.


The only thing that would be able to keep surveillance on them with out getting destroyed would be a satellite. Satellites wont be able to keep up with roughly human sized objects that move at hypersonic speeds and can change direction at will.



> Step 3. Evacuate the locations they are heading towards so that they won't be aware


Impossible given that steps 2 and 3 are impossible.


> Step 4. EMP


EMP weapons are science fiction. They don't exist in the real world. Plus, the only one affected by an EMP would be Kuma.



> Step 5. Send in multiple aircrafts and drop sleeping gas all throughout the city



We don't have sleeping gas bombs and even if we did, it is extremely unlikely that it would affect superhumans. Not to mention, they could easily take out the planes dropping the sleeping gas.



> Step 6. Drop Devil Fruit users into the ocean before they regain consciousness, keep them down with powerful tranquilizers



Impossible given that step 5 wont work.



> Step 7. Kill Jinbei, Mihawk, and Doflamingo by any means necessary. Doesn't seem like One Piece character's are impervious to blades and bullets so it shouldn't be too hard to kill them if they are immobilized.


They wont be immobilized


> Step 8. Celebrate


Maybe the Shichibukai would celebrate.  



> Nukes are not necessary and would never be used by America on itself wtf are you children thinking.



Nukes are necessary. The US has no chance without them.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Feb 26, 2011)

That's gotta be a new record.

9 in a row!


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 26, 2011)

Masa said:


> How are they going to do that when pretty much anything near them will be destroyed?
> The only thing that would be able to keep surveillance on them with out getting destroyed would be a satellite. Satellites wont be able to keep up with roughly human sized objects that move at hypersonic speeds and can change direction at will.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even want to post a rebuttal for this. So much ignorance in one post it hurts my eyes. Go do more research on weapons, airplanes, and One Piece.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 26, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Sokatsui
> 
> This is a .50 cal against a real katana it takes seven shots in the same spot to break it Kuma is a wall of material that is stronger than this it is unlikely that any of the weapons the miltary can deploy quickly will even scratch him.



1, you linked me a page that does not exist apparently and even if it did I'd call open bullshit on something so weaboo retarded as a katana tanking a fucking round from one of those super sniper rifles with the heavy cal



warmonger5505 said:


> I'm not hand waving abilities in episode 469 of the anime or chapter 560 pg. 3,4 of the manga show her petrifying an inanimate object namely Captian Smoker's Juette, I am only extrapilating from these incedents.



see this ability certainly could of helped save luffy some grief if she just petrified all on coming fire when he was having to waste time on fodder



warmonger5505 said:


> How?!? please explain in more detail one sentence answers just make you seem uneducated.



chiefly lack of feats responding to a modern highly advanced fleet of vessels that can dive deeper then he's ever shown to do and have access to weaponry that's beyond anything in the OP universe



warmonger5505 said:


> And all this MOABed or Napalmed is bull if either of these attackes can hit the shibuki before they move then I will give you that but the shibuki move at super speeds so it is unlikely that they will even be in the area of these attacks.



they'll get hit just fine



warmonger5505 said:


> It is called M.A.D.= Mutually Assured Destruction.



no when the US unexpectedly nukes itself when the areas last known communication will involve "THESE FUCKING GIANT MEN WITH DICK NECKS ARE KILLING US ALL" most nations..will not immediately resort to nuclear strike..hell I'm not even sure NK would

in fact I'm pretty every ones going to be wondering why the fuck the US just nuked itself..as none of them have fired off anything..the most you might get is that maniac kim jong eil going "LOL silly american bomb demselves!"

retaliatory strikes wouldn't happen and it's certainly not going to happen when the fucking country doing the nuking nukes itself

seeing as north Korea did exactly multiple times during 2006 this and we've never had MAD happen your wrong



warmonger5505 said:


> And it is not a matter of the nukes not hurting them it a matter of wheather or not they can hit them.



yeah..no 




Masa said:


> because we have the accuracy to hit someone in the eye with an anti-tank round. Oh wait, we don't. There goes that plan.



dude there where even ww2 snipers hanging out in the snow..with ww1 era riffles doing this...on gigantic freakish looking monster people



Masa said:


> Whitebeard's men are stronger than pre-skip Luffy, pre-skip Luffy can put out way more damage than anything the US has to offer short of nukes. Therefore the shichibukai wont get pulped by anything the US has to offer except nukes.



buulllshhittt

[





Masa said:


> One of Zoro's swords is so sharp, he lightly tossed it in to the air and it cut through wood flooring. Not to mention he routinely cuts metal with his sword. One Piece swords are far superior to ours.



so they can cutr bullets cool cutitng nukes just means radio active material all over the place meh



Masa said:


> We aren't talking about real life katanas.




he was apparently 



Masa said:


> She petrified Smokers jutte, she can petrify non-living things. Not that she would need to.



outlier never repeated the feat



Masa said:


> Provide an example of something the navy has that could realistically take Jinbei out, otherwise your statement is invalid.



prove to me he can actually take out subs..I haven't seen anything from the guy that suggests he does meanwhile they've got everything from nukes too conventional missiles 



Masa said:


> Ace>MOABs and napalm. Blackbeard was tanking hits from ace without significant damage. Unless they can get a whole bunch of MOABs to hit BB directly, they wont be able to take him out.



now that's pure fan wank on a catastrophic level 



Masa said:


> Napalm could probably glass him, a MOAB probably wouldn't do anything to him due to it being concussive force rather than heat. But good luck actually hitting him with either.



hundreds of planes out of his visual range just dropping thousands of tons of the shit onto his general location? yeah he'll be dead in seconds



Masa said:


> ]
> Who can get close enough to administer nerve gas to him? NOBODY.



which is of course not true



Masa said:


> No, but being a veritable superhuman will save him.



long enough to die from our diseases and shit 





Masa said:


> No, I said that the pressure wave from a nuke wont do anything to them. They will die if the fireball or radiation hits them, but the fireball and radiation are quite small compared to the blast wave. You would need pretty much a direct hit to do damage to any of them with a nuke.



...so do you need a cigarette



Masa said:


> Those tens of millions of people may have guns, but just guns wont do anything to the Shichibukai. They would be better off with supersoakers.]



the point is distraction no matter how you slice it its going to take hours to depopulate cities in the real world plenty of time for them to be slaughtered



Masa said:


> How exactly is anyone going to get close enough to infect one of them with a disease? The answer is: THEY AREN'T



air born diseases like the flu and the common cold..stuff that can you spray via aerosol...

they are not going to win simply because of this much less everything else your ignoring



shadowlords said:


> I don't even want to post a rebuttal for this. So much ignorance in one post it hurts my eyes. Go do more research on weapons, airplanes, and One Piece.



all of them blatant troll posts too



ChINaMaN1472 said:


> That's gotta be a new record.
> 
> 9 in a row!



we need to put on the barry white music and hand the guy some smokes so he can finish his business and get back to objective debating


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 26, 2011)

Thriller Bark is 1 km wide in diameter.

Marineford is 2 to 2.5 km wide in diameter.

The iceberg'd tsunamis are approximately 3 km wide in diameter.

All of the Shichibukai save for _possibly_ Crocodile are Mach 15+ in reaction timing and combat-distance speed (so several dozen metres); and even then, Croc likely experienced a pretty big retcon in power from the Arabasta incident, keeping up with fellow SCHBK...

Shadows Asgard Moriah, Hancock, Blackbeard, Jinbe and probably Mihawk all have physical prowess beyond the 13 to 18 million ton-force mark (Crocodile may or may not approach that mark)

I've got little opinion on the overall scenario, but I certainly hope nobody is underselling these individuals in power and danger level


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 26, 2011)

coz any of the shichi have shown the durability to stop a stream of liquid metal flying towards them at mach 25 from drilling straight through their bodies amirite


----------



## Danchou (Feb 26, 2011)

The Shichibukai are overrated if anything.

This thread should have died ages ago.


----------



## Rene (Feb 26, 2011)

Nuclear and chemicals weapons would wipe the Shichibukai out just fine


----------



## warmonger5505 (Feb 26, 2011)

> 1, you linked me a page that does not exist apparently and even if it did I'd call open bullshit on something so weaboo retarded as a katana tanking a fucking round from one of those super sniper rifles with the heavy cal


Sokatsui

Sorry here is the link again, see and believe.



> outlier never repeated the feat



you don't need to do it over and over again to prove that it happened, anyways it did happen again chapter 569 pg. 5 or episode 478. Boa Hancock petrifies one of the pacifistas heads.



> prove to me he can actually take out subs..I haven't seen anything from the guy that suggests he does meanwhile they've got everything from nukes too conventional missiles



Episode 450 he uses a water spear to destroy part of a navy battle ship the part made of concrete and steel. anyways show me another weapon that subs have that work under water other than the torpedo.



> air born diseases like the flu and the common cold..stuff that can you spray via aerosol...



I want you to name one disease that can be distributed by air that can kill in less than one hour.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 27, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> coz any of the shichi have shown the durability to stop a stream of liquid metal flying towards them at mach 25 from drilling straight through their bodies amirite



Cause those lazers that the Px's managed to shoot through various people put them down.

The shots may be fast but what about the targetting system?



> see this ability certainly could of helped save luffy some grief if she just petrified all on coming fire when he was having to waste time on fodder



She stopped the cannon balls aimed at the thousand sunny when the SH reunited in shaobody.



> chiefly lack of feats responding to a modern highly advanced fleet of vessels that can dive deeper then he's ever shown to do and have access to weaponry that's beyond anything in the OP universe



Submarines can reach 10km under the sea? Cause thats where Jimbei lives and we've already seen that fishmen go outside the fishmen island bubble.



> outlier never repeated the feat



You clearly don't know what you are tlaking about

She did it on Pxs

She did it on cannon balls

The only ability that doesn't work on inanimate objects is her mero mero beam.



> now that's pure fan wank on a catastrophic level



It should have more power behind it:
Hajimete no Aku
Hajimete no Aku
Hajimete no Aku


----------



## Masa (Feb 27, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> 1, you linked me a page that does not exist apparently and even if it did I'd call open bullshit on something so weaboo retarded as a katana tanking a fucking round from one of those super sniper rifles with the heavy cal
> 
> 
> see this ability certainly could of helped save luffy some grief if she just petrified all on coming fire when he was having to waste time on fodder
> ...



Fishmen can survive easily in 10,000 meter depths. This is roughly the same depth as the marianas trench. Military subs can't reach anywhere near this depth.



> they'll get hit just fine



Until you provide scans of the US hitting hypersonic people sized objects that change directions at will, this statement is flat out wrong.



> blahblah





> dude there where even ww2 snipers hanging out in the snow..with ww1 era riffles doing this...on gigantic freakish looking monster people



WW1 rifles are much more accurate than anti tank rifles. The recoil is too strong in anti-tank rifles.



> buulllshhittt


If just typing buulllshhittt is about as good an argument as you can make, I'll take it as a concession.


> so they can cutr bullets cool cutitng nukes just means radio active material all over the place meh


No, it means that swords that have more penetrating force than bullets cant even scratch Kuma.





> he was apparently


So?



> outlier never repeated the feat


She also petrified marines along with their weapons such as bazookas. Thus not an outlier.




> prove to me he can actually take out subs..I haven't seen anything from the guy that suggests he does meanwhile they've got everything from nukes too conventional missiles



If you think a sub can take punches from someone that is at least as strong as pre-skip Luffy, you are retarded.




> now that's pure fan wank on a catastrophic level



Translation: Its completely valid and I have no rebuttal, so I will just call it fan wank.




> hundreds of planes out of his visual range just dropping thousands of tons of the shit onto his general location? yeah he'll be dead in seconds



Bombs fall vertically. High altitute bombing is possible, but not with napalm. these conventional bombs rely on blast pressure to do damage. Blast pressure does nothing to One Piece characters.




> which is of course not true



name one person in the world that could get close enough to a bloodlusted Mihawk to let out nerve gas with out dying. Until then, you are wrong.




> long enough to die from our diseases and shit



What diseases? Airborne diseases die off very quickly, in seconds. Nobody will ever be able to get close enough to the Shichibukai to cough on them.






> ...so do you need a cigarette



Again with the concessions. Thank you for being so reasonable.




> the point is distraction no matter how you slice it its going to take hours to depopulate cities in the real world plenty of time for them to be slaughtered



They don't actually have to kill every one in the city immediately. They can destroy one part of the city, leave, and wait for your retaliatory nukes to finish the job.




> air born diseases like the flu and the common cold..stuff that can you spray via aerosol...



I'd like to see you try to get close enough to Mihawk to aerosol him with a cold virus. Not to mention, diseases like the common cold and flu are generally only fatal to infants and unhealthy people even without immunity. The Shichibukai are obviously neither infants nor unhealthy so they would not die.



> they are not going to win simply because of this much less everything else your ignoring



I didn't ignore anything. If I did, please point it out.



> all of them blatant troll posts too


No, you are the troll if there is one.




> we need to put on the barry white music and hand the guy some smokes so he can finish his business and get back to objective debating


Why would I want to listen to Barry White or smoke?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> Hajimete no Aku
> 
> Sorry here is the link again, see and believe.



1, you act like tv shows are valid evidence especially when dealing with aspects of Japanese pop culture Discovery channel producers forced navy seals to take a dive against ninjas for fear of fanboy back lash after all 

2, it got shot to shit pieces where literally  blasted it off and it did not take that many direct hits..and if you wanna use tv shows as evidence I cansite mythbusters

3, mongolian armor casued katans to chip

4, again it seems to me all you have is "wank wank east superior to west" type crap in that thing and thus..not believable 




warmonger5505 said:


> you don't need to do it over and over again to prove that it happened, anyways it did happen again chapter 569 pg. 5 or episode 478. Boa Hancock petrifies one of the pacifistas heads.



well seeing as consistency is a must on this forum yes you do secondly using it on sentient robot clone things isn't the same thing



warmonger5505 said:


> Episode 450 he uses a water spear to destroy part of a navy battle ship the part made of concrete and steel. anyways show me another weapon that subs have that work under water other than the torpedo.



which we're going to assume the OP verse which in some ways is vastly primitive to our own in others more advance this is the same thing?

or that he'll do this before eating a torpedo to the face which i find hard to believe



warmonger5505 said:


> I want you to name one disease that can be distributed by air that can kill in less than one hour.



seeing as they likely wouldn't survive more then an hour any ways against our industry and military..its moot but they don't need too..a week or so of gradually declining health is all the military needs to get its target practice qouta for the day


----------



## Masa (Feb 27, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> coz any of the shichi have shown the durability to stop a stream of liquid metal flying towards them at mach 25 from drilling straight through their bodies amirite



How many meters of bedrock can a HEAT round penetrate?


----------



## Masa (Feb 27, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> 1, you act like tv shows are valid evidence especially when dealing with aspects of Japanese pop culture Discovery channel producers forced navy seals to take a dive against ninjas for fear of fanboy back lash after all
> 
> 2, it got shot to shit pieces where literally  blasted it off and it did not take that many direct hits..and if you wanna use tv shows as evidence I cansite mythbusters
> 
> ...



It also works on cannon balls, bazookas, etc.


> which we're going to assume the OP verse which in some ways is vastly primitive to our own in others more advance this is the same thing?
> 
> or that he'll do this before eating a torpedo to the face which i find hard to believe



There is no way a torpedo will hit Jinbei. Even if it did, he is durable enough to survive multiple days of battle with Ace. Torpedoes wont do anything.




> seeing as they likely wouldn't survive more then an hour any ways against our industry and military..its moot but they don't need too..a week or so of gradually declining health is all the military needs to get its target practice qouta for the day


Seeing as all your "arguments" are invalid or not actually argments so much as petty insults, your statement that "they wouldn't survive much more than an hour" is wrong.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Masa said:


> Fishmen can survive easily in 10,000 meter depths. This is roughly the same depth as the marianas trench. Military subs can't reach anywhere near this depth.



so they can just blast them to pieces then thats cook



Masa said:


> Until you provide scans of the US hitting hypersonic people sized objects that change directions at will, this statement is flat out wrong.




seeing as their in character and most of them are raging ego maniacs with a compulsion to broadcast their superiority/dick around why the fuck is this an issue



Masa said:


> WW1 rifles are much more accurate than anti tank rifles. The recoil is too strong in anti-tank rifles.



the point si with modern tech and scopes we can do better



Masa said:


> If just typing buulllshhittt is about as good an argument as you can make, I'll take it as a concession.



it isn't a concession and spewing out that is practically trolling any ways..but that aside...seeing as your doing nothing but masturbating one piece..



Masa said:


> No, it means that swords that have more penetrating force than bullets cant even scratch Kuma.



musket based bullets 



Masa said:


> She also petrified marines along with their weapons such as bazookas. Thus not an outlier.



and this is going to help her when she's coughing her guts out from chemical weaponry now?



Masa said:


> If you think a sub can take punches from someone that is at least as strong as pre-skip Luffy, you are retarded.



while I'm sure Jimbei could mess up our subs the idea that he can solo the entire US navy is in and of itself retarded




Masa said:


> Translation: Its completely valid and I have no rebuttal, so I will just call it fan wank.



yeah you just said Ace possessed greater heat generation then fucking napalm..that is absolute bullshit



Masa said:


> Bombs fall vertically. High altitute bombing is possible, but not with napalm. these conventional bombs rely on blast pressure to do damage. Blast pressure does nothing to *One Piece characters.*



like that pants on head retarded claim they can tank nukes? your really reaching here if your going to try and claim that these guys cannot be touched by the USAF and their weapons




Masa said:


> name one person in the world that could get close enough to a bloodlusted Mihawk to let out nerve gas with out dying. Until then, you are wrong.



dispersing that shit above his reach for one..his isn't beyond striking capability of our jets



Masa said:


> What diseases? Airborne diseases die off very quickly, in seconds. Nobody will ever be able to get close enough to the Shichibukai to cough on them.



seeing as their starting off in a city of millions of people with shit they have no resistance to it's not about getting near them the air they breathe is permeating with enough shit to kill them




Masa said:


> Again with the concessions. Thank you for being so reasonable.



this is the benchmark of either a terrible debater a coward or a troll..so you can go ahead and leave that bullshit at the door and maybe debate objectively 



Masa said:


> They don't actually have to kill every one in the city immediately. They can destroy one part of the city, leave, and wait for your retaliatory nukes to finish the job.




they have no way of hiding from us



Masa said:


> I'd like to see you try to get close enough to Mihawk to aerosol him with a cold virus. Not to mention, diseases like the common cold and flu are generally only fatal to infants and unhealthy people even without immunity. The Shichibukai are obviously neither infants nor unhealthy so they would not die.



we've seen what viruses even the mundane ones can do to a very healthy people who have had zero contact with such bugs for thousands of years..most of south America is one giant mass grave testifying to this 



Masa said:


> No, you are the troll if there is one.



seeing as your the one wanking one piece posting with biased and making claims like "herp a derp nuke force aint shit" yeah...no



Masa said:


> Seeing as all your "arguments" are invalid or not actually argments so much as petty insults, your statement that "they wouldn't survive much more than an hour" is wrong.



that's comical given your replies


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

I mean let it not be said that they wont do damage or fail to depopulate some cities they would top tier threats would totally do that but soloing America..fuck no


----------



## Masa (Feb 27, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so they can just blast them to pieces then thats cook



Blast them to pieces with what?



> seeing as their in character and most of them are raging ego maniacs with a compulsion to broadcast their superiority/dick around why the fuck is this an issue



They are also blood lusted. So they are going to kill anything in their general vicinity.




> the point si with modern tech and scopes we can do better


Not with rounds that count. Anti-tank rounds have too much recoil to hit someone in the eye from long distances.


[quote
it isn't a concession and spewing out that is practically trolling any ways..but that aside...seeing as your doing nothing but masturbating one piece..[/quote]
Provide a valid argument against it or it is a concession.




> musket based bullets


Zoro obviously has more penetrating power than any modern bullets as well.



> and this is going to help her when she's coughing her guts out from chemical weaponry now?


Chemical weaponry spreads in the air with the wind. Meaning it spreads slowly. She just avoids the odd looking clouds of gas.




> while I'm sure Jimbei could mess up our subs the idea that he can solo the entire US navy is in and of itself retarded



Why? What can the Navy do to him? It might take him a while, but he can do it.




> yeah you just said Ace possessed greater heat generation then fucking napalm..that is absolute bullshit



Napalm doesn't create much more heat than your standard candle, which burns at 1000 degrees C versus 1300 C for napalm. The dangerous thing about napalm was that it was easy to spread over a wide area. So yes, Ace can generate more heat than napalm.



> like that pants on head retarded claim they can tank nukes? your really reaching here if your going to try and claim that these guys cannot be touched by the USAF and their weapons



Sanji survived going from normal atmospheric pressure to thousands of PSI in an instant. This is dozens of times stronger over pressure than any nuke ever created.  The only danger nukes pose is the fireball and the radiation. Both of which have very small diameters compared to the shockwave.  Thus yes, the Shichibukai (who are stronger than Sanji) can survive a nuke as long as they don't get hit by the fireball.





> dispersing that shit above his reach for one..his isn't beyond striking capability of our jets



Chemical weapons are generally ineffective when dropped by jets unless they slow to slow speeds and low altitude. This would put the jets in striking range of Mihawk long before they get in striking range of him (which would have to be very close because chemical weapons disperse in the atmosphere very quickly).




> seeing as their starting off in a city of millions of people with shit they have no resistance to it's not about getting near them the air they breathe is permeating with enough shit to kill them



They will not survive long enough to breath on the Shichibukai.




> this is the benchmark of either a terrible debater a coward or a troll..so you can go ahead and leave that bullshit at the door and maybe debate objectively



You didn't present an argument, so I took it as a concession. That is general practice. Call me all the names you like. I just makes you look more and more frustrated while grasping for straws like the disease point.



> they have no way of hiding from us


We have no way of tracking smallhypersonic objects that change direction at will. So, yes, they do have ways to hide from us.




> we've seen what viruses even the mundane ones can do to a very healthy people who have had zero contact with such bugs for thousands of years..most of south America is one giant mass grave testifying to this



No, the native Americans were done in by small pox. Small pox is pretty much extinct in the modern world. So disease wouldn't do anything to the Shichibukai.




> seeing as your the one wanking one piece posting with biased and making claims like "herp a derp nuke force aint shit" yeah...no
> 
> that's comical given your replies



Provide a valid argument or concede.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Masa said:


> Blast them to pieces with what?[



our weapons and missiles





Masa said:


> They are also blood lusted. So they are going to kill anything in their general vicinity.



they are always bloodlusted it does not detract from they're gaping flaws



Masa said:


> Not with rounds that count. Anti-tank rounds have too much recoil to hit someone in the eye from long distances.



mouth, eyes body all good



Masa said:


> Provide a valid argument against it or it is a concession.



I have that you've dismissed it and wanked OP does not make it a concession on my part



Masa said:


> Zoro obviously has more penetrating power than any modern bullets as well.



and...



Masa said:


> Chemical weaponry spreads in the air with the wind. Meaning it spreads slowly. She just avoids the odd looking clouds of gas.



riiiight




Masa said:


> Why? What can the Navy do to him? It might take him a while, but he can do it.



the navy can blast him to pieces with conventional weaponry nuke his ass



Masa said:


> Napalm doesn't create much more heat than your standard candle, which burns at 1000 degrees C versus 1300 C for napalm. The dangerous thing about napalm was that it was easy to spread over a wide area. So yes, Ace can generate more heat than napalm.



we've done far more damage with napalm then any one in OP has..with their own powers aside from WB



Masa said:


> Sanji survived going from normal atmospheric pressure to thousands of PSI in an instant. This is dozens of times stronger over pressure than any nuke ever created.  The only danger nukes pose is the fireball and the radiation. Both of which have very small diameters compared to the shockwave.  Thus yes, the Shichibukai (who are stronger than Sanji) can survive a nuke as long as they don't get hit by the fireball.



this really is retarded 




[





Masa said:


> Chemical weapons are generally ineffective when dropped by jets unless they slow to slow speeds and low altitude. This would put the jets in striking range of Mihawk long before they get in striking range of him (which would have to be very close because chemical weapons disperse in the atmosphere very quickly).




Mihawks range from the whitebeard battle is well within a jet's ability to bomb gas or kill him with out being hit

They will not survive long enough to breath on the Shichibukai.





Masa said:


> You didn't present an argument, so I took it as a concession. That is general practice. Call me all the names you like. I just makes you look more and more frustrated while grasping for straws like the disease point.



it's a trollish practice in general but especially when the other party has actually stuck to the debate and your side is guilty of outlandish border line fanboyish claims 



Masa said:


> We have no way of tracking smallhypersonic objects that change direction at will. So, yes, they do have ways to hide from us.



outside of battle and only the rare times they are serious they do this



Masa said:


> No, the native Americans were done in by small pox. Small pox is pretty much extinct in the modern world. So disease wouldn't do anything to the Shichibukai.



they where killed by something that while incredibly dangerous to Europeans wasn;t civilization killing due largely to how isolated they where

the same is the case for the war lords possessing no immunity to even the most basic damn bacteria on our planet they'd be exposed to constantly



Masa said:


> Provide a valid argument or concede.



I have that you have ignored it..and wanked distorted and all that good stuff does not change the fact...


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 27, 2011)

coz people have to run up with aerosols to shoot gas at the shichi rite.

rockets + gas will be enough. (im sure they have those)

and as for those still doubting a nuke...



even a 20 kT warhead (hiroshima level, which is puny) has a fireball 180m across and can cause lethal 3rd degree burns up to 3km across. Plus if the shichi get blinded by the flash, they are royally screwed.


----------



## Mio (Feb 27, 2011)

Hancock will become the first female President


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 27, 2011)

Rene said:


> Nuclear and chemicals weapons would wipe the Shichibukai out just fine



Don Flamingo, being the most stealthy of the Shchibukai at over 2 meters with a funky fur coat type jacket, inflitrates whatever area necessary and steals a nuke. 

Jimbei swims wherever needed undetected at the depth's he's swimming at and eventually steals some nukes. Jimbei then denotates it under California. 

Don and Jimbei set off a few nukes using the USA own pride of WMD against them. 

Canada soaks in the spoils and become the world's new Superpower.

...
....
.....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 27, 2011)

Masa said:


> The peacekeeper missile has 10 warheads with a 400MT payload. Overpressure wont do anything to the Shichibukai so lets look at the fireball instead. A 400MT nuke as a fireball radius of about .3-.4 kilometers. That equates to roughly a .5 square kilometer area. Multiply that by 10 and you get 5 square kilometers. San Francisco is about 600 square kilometers. Therefore a  peacekeeper fired at San Francisco has a 0.8% chance of killing a Shichibukai IF THEY DON'T MOVE. The chance falls to zero once the Shichibukai leaves the area, which they can do much faster than the nuke can possibly arrive in San Francisco.



1. You're assuming they're going to be constantly moving at hypersonic speeds, which they're obviously not going to be. When has anyone in one piece actually moved to a desired location at hypersonic speeds.

2. They're moving at mach 20.

3. The US has 50 of these.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Hancock will become the first female President



her appearing at a UN conference and petrifying all those useless douches would be the best thing to happen to the human race since penicillin 



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Don Flamingo, being the most stealthy of the Shchibukai at over 2 meters with a funky fur coat type jacket



it's worth noting if not for his size Don flamingo would fit perfectly in a city like san Fransico

so would kizaru especially in the summer of love or the disco era (considering his outfit and powers) the guy would officially order his base of operations be moved to Haight-Ashbury


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 27, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> her appearing at a UN conference and petrifying all those useless douches would be the best thing to happen to the human race since penicillin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hancock bring us world peace???

...
Don flamingo will anticipate the difficulties his height would pose in inflitration. Shortly after arriving, Don will cut off his own legs from knee down. This way, Don will only be the size of an Nba Power-forward. That's way too stealthy to ever be spotted. 

Actually, yeah, Kizaru would fit in much better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2011)

And by the way, if they tried to conquer Alaska they would fucking get rocked. The US could literally bomb 99% of that State and not worry about killing their own people.

Actually, you could say that about most of their states. If they knew the general direction of where these guys would going, the US could just bomb the shit out of the deserts and what not.


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 27, 2011)

You don't need nukes to kill these people.

Bullets will work just fine.


----------



## Unbiased Freethinker (Feb 27, 2011)

Never fear, Obama can take them!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVFdAJRVm94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

I forgot it's canon Obama was born on krypton


----------



## warmonger5505 (Feb 27, 2011)

> well seeing as consistency is a must on this forum yes you do secondly using it on sentient robot clone things isn't the same thing



we have established that Kuma is made of materials that are stronger than anything we have right now. The pacifista is not sentient, it is a robot it gets  it directives for the government if it was sentient it would've had the brains to step around Boa Hancock and attack Luffy but no it just stood there asking her to move.



> which we're going to assume the OP verse which in some ways is vastly primitive to our own in others more advance this is the same thing?
> 
> or that he'll do this before eating a torpedo to the face which i find hard to believe



Jinbei can make a water spear that makes concrete and steel look like paper, he can make water spouts that throw objects hundreds of feet in the air, he can throw punchs that throw thousands of people high into the air with out even touching them, he can make small whilpools, and he can survive at 10,000 meters below the sea and your telling me that he is going to be hit by a Torpedo..... in your words that is pure FAN WANK!!!



> seeing as they likely wouldn't survive more then an hour any ways against our industry and military..its moot but they don't need too..a week or so of gradually declining health is all the military needs to get its target practice qouta for the day



so you couldn't even find one disease could you


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2011)

warmonger5505 said:


> we have established that Kuma is made of materials that are stronger than anything we have right now. The pacifista is not sentient, it is a robot it gets  it directives for the government if it was sentient it would've had the brains to step around Boa Hancock and attack Luffy but no it just stood there asking her to move.



no you haven't established anything beyond biased




warmonger5505 said:


> Jinbei can make a water spear that makes concrete and steel look like paper, he can make water spouts that throw objects hundreds of feet in the air, he can throw punchs that throw thousands of people high into the air with out even touching them, he can make small whilpools, and he can survive at 10,000 meters below the sea and your telling me that he is going to be hit by a Torpedo..... in your words that is pure FAN WANK!!!



he's vastly outnumbered by an enemy with the technology to produce weaponry that negates the need for super powers...and again we have to my knowledge no speed feats for the guy underwater

he's not soling shit



warmonger5505 said:


> so you couldn't even find one disease could you



everything from the common cold to anthrax will kill them


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> ...............



you know..it has to be a severe case of wank if you and I are on the same side in a debate like this.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 28, 2011)

As I said before, if they stay together they will fight and end up being nuked in the desert. However, if they spit up, some can survive to launch a counterattack. When Kuma gets hit by nukes, he just repels them. He can then teleport inside the white house and destroy it with a shockwave. When crocodile gets hit by a nuke, he turns into glass. When he gets hit by a second, he shatters. Milhawk can cut nukes into so many pieces they cease to work. He can then cut cities into so many pieces they cease to work. Donflamigo doesn't get found in the first place to be nuked, then he controls the american people to rise up against their government. Moria finds Americans are rubbish zombies, and sees off nukes early with his shadow, but eventually gets caught out while lazing around. Blackbeard destroys nukes with his black holes, then destroys cities with his black holes, and really messes around with the San Andreas Fault. Jimbei spends most of his time underwater, so they don't find him, so he destroys Hawaii and coastal states with tsunamis. Boa Hancock petrifies the nukes, then somehow gets on live TV and petrifies all the american couch potatoes.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 28, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> When Kuma gets hit by nukes, he just repels them.


Some nukes can actually detonate manually. 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> He can then teleport inside the white house and destroy it with a shockwave.


That could work. 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> When crocodile gets hit by a nuke, he turns into glass. When he gets hit by a second, he shatters.


lol @ Crocodile from surviving even one nuke. There's more to heat than just a nuke. He gets vaporize and pulverized by even non-nuke missiles. 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Milhawk can cut nukes into so many pieces they cease to work.


I thought any impacts against the nukes will cause them explode? Sides his range is calc to be around 2km, even if he cut them from 2km away, he'll still get caught by the aftershock and radiation poison. And there's biological weapons.  



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> He can then cut cities into so many pieces they cease to work.


What are you talking about 




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Donflamigo doesn't get found in the first place to be nuked, then he controls the american people to rise up against their government.


He hasn't shown to control millions of people or is his range that far. His best chance is use covert tactics. In the open field, he gets fried by the army and airforce.  



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Moria finds Americans are rubbish zombies, and sees off nukes early with his shadow, but eventually gets caught out while lazing around.


Moria is actually better at covert tactics than Don. If he play it smart, he'll survive. But no he cannot see nukes early with his shadow. His range is only hundreds of meters not thousands of miles away lol. 




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Blackbeard destroys nukes with his black holes, then destroys cities with his black holes, and really messes around with the San Andreas Fault.


Blackbeard hasn't shown to destroy modern cities with his blackholes. The town he destroyed was made out of wood and stone compared to modern US cities made out of steel and concrete. And how can he destroy nukes or missiles? He was shown to only suck them into another dimension but against an entire nation, that's way too many for him to handle. 




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Jimbei spends most of his time underwater, so they don't find him, so he destroys Hawaii and coastal states with tsunamis.


He hasn't shown to generate city/island level tsunamis. Don't exaggerate. 




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Boa Hancock petrifies the nukes,


Not if there's too many. 




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> then somehow gets on live TV and petrifies all the american couch potatoes.


I concur


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 28, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> As I said before, if they stay together they will fight and end up being nuked in the desert. However, if they spit up, some can survive to launch a counterattack.]



no the wont



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> When Kuma gets hit by nukes, he just repels them.



or we use old cold war era nukes that detonate when  disturbed



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> . When crocodile gets hit by a nuke, he turns into glass. When he gets hit by a second, he shatters.



I'm sorry did you just imply any one from OP can survive a nuke?




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Milhawk can cut nukes into so many pieces they cease to work. He can then cut cities into so many pieces they cease to work



complete nonsense 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Donflamigo doesn't get found in the first place to be nuked,



bullshit



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> then he controls the american people to rise up against their government.



no just..no i mean wow with the wank



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> and sees off nukes early with his shadow, but eventually gets caught out while lazing around.



dick neck gets blown to shit 



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Blackbeard destroys nukes with his black holes, then destroys cities with his black holes,



complete bullshit




jetwaterluffy1 said:


> and really messes around with the San Andreas Fault.



this is potentially possible but he lacks whitebeard skills so



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Jimbei spends most of his time underwater, so they don't find him, so he destroys Hawaii and coastal states with tsunamis.



completely not true


----------



## crimsonshade (Mar 1, 2011)

why is something completely unrealistic, follows absolutely 0 laws of physics no common sense being pitted against things that do/are?  but i will play along nonetheless.

most shibukai will be done in by marine snipers.
1)mihawk-sniped/missiled/napalmed/bombed
2)jinbe-DO NOT ENGAGE HIM IN WATER.  the damage he can do there is limited and he will have to come out at some point.  then sniped.  if he never comes out, then he can't accomplish his goal and the US still "beat" him.
3)crocodile-snipe fails, missile/napalm does him in.
4)donflamingo-not sure what he's capable of so don't know if he gets sniped, missiled, napalmed, bombed, or nuked, or if he survives.
5)kuma-multiple tank shells will eventually wear him down, missiles will eventually wear him down, an nnemp will put him down (he's a cyborg after all.  cyborg=biological parts+mechanical parts).  must i also remind you that he's not invincible, he was worn down by constant attack of marines who's damage output is far inferior to what US marines can do
6)moriah-huge snipping/missile/napalm/bomb target
7)hancock-eventually sniped/missiled/etc...

other ways of neutralizing the threat (some will not work on all):
poison gas bomb
anthrax bomb
giant electromagnet
guerrilla warfare (will eventually wear down target)
liquid nitrogen (freeze kuma's @$$ off...delivery system might be a problem)

*note
-sniped does not necessarily mean one sniper.  so even if they dodge a couple, somehow block another couple, they will eventually be hit.  same for missiles, etc...
-they don't have to necessarily die from first attack.  if they are attacked relentlessly, they will be worn down and will eventually die.
-by the way, sniper rifle>...some time later....>guns now>>>>>musket.  and WB got owned by muskets.
-shichibukai's supersonic speed does not work long distance, it "works" for short distances in the heat of a fight, so it will be useless against missiles, bombs etc.
-i am excluding the possible use of a railgun since those are still being "tested"....yea rite....if the common american knows about something that used to be classified, chances are it's been active for the past couple years.  but i digress.
-i'm not saying US will not receive some major damages, but in all eventuality, the shichibukai will loose.  battle of attrition favors the us and their nigh-inexhaustible amount of troops/supplies/ways to take threat out.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 1, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

This thread gets better every time I clcik it.


----------



## crimsonshade (Mar 1, 2011)

wut??  did i make some outlandish claim.  should i believe that OP>>>>>>>sniper rounds even though muskets are a threat to them if they hit (excluding luffy and logians).  must i remind you that musket balls damaged WB?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 1, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> wut??  did i make some outlandish claim.  should i believe that OP>>>>>>>sniper rounds even though muskets are a threat to them if they hit (excluding luffy and logians).  must i remind you that musket balls damaged WB?



its your hatred for fiction that craps on real world standards that amusing to me


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 1, 2011)

it's actually pretty simple really. if the US was completely bloodlusted it would go something like this:
locate with sattelites, take out one or two peacekeepers. hell i think even two would be overkill but yeah. launch them. gg.

of course in this scenario where the US aren't gonna use nukes unless they go around destroying cities, then OP side wins via stealth. but anyone saying schibukai wins in a bloodlusted battle with nukes is plain moronic and have no idea how powerful the US arsenal is.


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you know..it has to be a severe case of wank if you and I are on the same side in a debate like this.



:3

we arent as different as you think


----------



## The Death Bringer (Mar 2, 2011)

Why are we talking about nukes and large scale warfare here?

Why not just shoot em with tranquilizer guns with poison in them? If haki or pre rec comes into this, then just snipe them from a range outside the range of Haki. If there is no such gun that can shoot a tranquilizer at high hypersonic speeds from more than a couple kilometers away, then they will make one.

You could also carpet bomb the entire place with huge amounts of mustard or knock out gas and casually kill them


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 2, 2011)

I kinda like the new guy his ideas pretty cool I mean I donno about the tranqs working...but the mustard gas stuff is friggen genius

an old and very pragmatic ww1 esque solution


----------



## macragge101 (Mar 2, 2011)

U.S. wins with lots of casualties. Any aircraft/ bombing would effectively handle them. Even troops, if we send enough, would eventually overwhelm, as shichibukai cannot fight forever and would wear out. Bullets coming from all angles and at an incredible rate would take their toll


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not gonna search through 5 pages of bullcrap wank from each side. I have seen perfectly logical arguments from each side but he majority is just illogical. My one question that I have posed twice already and seems to be completely ignored is did the OP change the scenario? Cause all this 'Hypersonic Shichibukai' and 'US nukes' crap might be retarded, but the OP's Scenario says, and I quote


Kuya said:


> *Scenario*: They randomly land in San Francisco, California. Crocodile is intangible, but he can be glassed by fire. *This is not a war, the Shichibukai can choose to move stealthily. Shichibukai have no restrictions, and the United States are trying not to hurt any innocent civilians.*
> 
> *Knowledge*: Shichibukai get the current knowledge an average person has of our everyday world (planes, internet, Kim Kardashian, etc.)
> United States starts off with knowledge only from the fans who actually read One Piece. The government/military can take their time reading One Piece for information on their enemies.



Before I explain why I believe the Shichibukai will win let me say this. They may be strong, they may be fast, but in a head-on fight they will lose. Even if every one of them has CoO, Luffy proved by punching the wall and rebounding his punches during his fight with Enel that as long as you don't know what your are punching at, CoO is worthless. They would all go down from barrage of artillery and small arms fire. Kuma probably would be the hardest to take out. Those ramblings about EMP's are very illogical. EMP's are the byproduct of a nuclear detonation interacting with the earth's electromagnetic field and depends not on the yield but  altitude of the bomb to determine EMP's radius. An nuclear warhead detonated about 300miles over sea level's EMP range is the entire continent. This would also take out most of the electrical infrastructure of that US, as well as aircraft, vehicles, anyone on life support, people in canada and mexico. So I think those are out. For those who would like to know, there is a chart showing an EMP's range, not the blast radius range:


Also keep in mind this is a usually permanent destruciton of electrical equipment, and no reboots, or rewiring would fix it. basically it destroys devices with a supercharged current that 99.99999999% of devices couldn't handle, and they would all have to be replaced. And while there are smaller nun nuclear EMP devices, none of them have enough range to take out anything larger than a small encampment/settlement, a large park at most.

With that said, think about how much luck the United States has had trying to find one man in Afghanistan. Imagine having to search the *entire *Middle East for him. Thinking that some Shichibukai wouldnt take the stealth route is just stupidity. Crocodile undermined an entire nation and only revealed himself at the end to the higher ups. he recruited mercenaries and bounty hunters and even embedded them in that nation's military. Moria created an entire island-ship of Zombies that the Navy didn't know about, seeing as some of the missing shadows were navy personnel as well as regular citizens. Boa Hancock used her beauty to get an entire marine vessel to follow her to 'pursue' strawhat Luffy, even though the Fleet Admiral told everyone to stand down.  So yes, stealth is an option for them. Especially Moria. With Crocodile's intelligence, tell me what exactly is to stop him from having Moria lounge in a secluded building while making zombies with shadows or simply ressurecting the recently dead people of this country, while out of sight of everyone? The only reason Luffy found him was because that was the only main building on the island. Imagine if you had to find Moria and he was in any building in the state of California? Or just the City of San Francisco? oH, and while you are doing that, what's to stop Kuma from teleporting him to Mississippi and making your start the whole thing over?

What is to stop Crocodile from transforming into sand and slowly making his way to the governor of california's home and assassinating him while Kuma teleports himself to the state legislators and does the same, effectively killing all the leadership in the state of california? And of all the Shichibukai, Croc and Moria are the most patient. Brook had his shadow stolen 5 years before Luffy met Moria, which means he was amassing shadows to become the pirate king that long ago. Actually you can prolly go a year earlier to when he actually teamed up with Dr. Hogback. Crocodile hired Nico Robin into Baroque works 4 years before he met Luffy, which means he was looking for Pluton that long ago. These two know not to be seen until they've made their move. United states citizens have harbored fugitives and terrorists as well as supported them. Im confident that Crocodile can find people willing to help him overthrow the government and allow him to work in the shadows.

And finally, these chemical/biological/nuclear weapons have a shitton of collateral damage. The U.S. has a policy regarding those kind of weapons. We do not use chemical or biological weapons. At all. C.S. gas is prolly the harshest we have readily on call. Now if this was bloodlusted, we still do not have ready access to those types of weapons, and even if it was sent to the front lines the Shichibukai would prolly be long gone by then. As far as nuclear weapons, we reserve the right to first strike. And even if we used any of those weapons, the fallout would be spread via wind and water channels, and would undoubtedly harm civilians, which means as per the OP, the US wouldn't do that.

Sorry if this is really long, but the illogical wank on both sides is just rediculous.


----------



## crimsonshade (Mar 2, 2011)

tl;dr (if it makes you feel better, i scanned it).

notice i said nnemp.  you don't need to nuke the upper atmosphere for those.

and some of the shichibukai are kinda big, ie impossible to remain incognito for more than 5 mins.  the ones who can move around stealthily will be discovered if they do too much obvious damage: boa turning a but load of people into stone, mihawk slicing giant buildings....you get the picture.  the population will unknowingly help the military because you know how we are with camera phones and youtube.

jinbe will probably do the most amount of damage (wipe out the us navy and commercial ships) and would survive if he stays in the water forever.

crocodile will have some issues since from what i know, california's deserts aren't really the sandy types (not saying they have 0 sand), they're mainly dry, rocky areas.

as for nuking, i don't think i mentioned a whole lot of that.  i mostly used snipers, tanks, missiles, and the occasional napalm.  thus the collateral damage would be kept to a minimum, say a couple blocks if they fight in a densly populated area.  if they are engaged near empty areas (deserts and the like) the US can get carried away without worrying.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 2, 2011)

all I see is a big ass essay where there be rage


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not taking either side here there are just too many scenario's that could happen and many posters here are completely ignoring the OP's limitations and rules, but an interesting thought occurred to me with all this nuke talk.

I wonder what would happen, if BB let a nuke sink into his "black hole", the one he used to sink the town and stuff. I guess it's kinda hard to speculate on that since we don't really know the mechanics of his "black holes" but still.


----------



## crimsonshade (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm not really an advocate of using the nuke but BB black hole wouldn't work too well since bombs detonate at a specific altitude to maximize damage/potency.  there are very few bombs that actually hit the ground, then explode (eg bunker busters).  and from what i remember, his black thing whatever is like a foot deep on the ground.


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 3, 2011)

people are mistaking me, if the shichi decide to go stealthy i could see at least Mihawk succeeding (he ditches his sword and goes around soloing with his baby dagger)

but the idea of them beating the US in an all out confrontation is ludicrous


----------



## David (Mar 3, 2011)

Mihawk cuts nukes in half


----------



## warmonger5505 (Mar 3, 2011)

> people are mistaking me, if the shichi decide to go stealthy i could see at least Mihawk succeeding (*he ditches his sword and goes around soloing with his baby dagger*)



He doesn't need to ditch the sword all he has to do is wrap it like ichgo's shikai and in america see someone walk around with a big "cross" on their is nothing to wierd.


----------

